#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-30
<akk> Congrats DarkwingDuck, kubuntu council!
<MarkDude> He is the terror that flaps in the KDE
<sn9> launchpad.net mcquack
<DarkwingDuck> Thank you akk
<sn9> i can't believe i never noticed the launchpad.net connection
<MarkDude> sn9, you up for phonecall at 9:30?
<MarkDude> Set up a gobby or sumthin'
<sn9> why 9:30?
 * MarkDude will be busy with CFp for Ohio Linux Fest tomorrow
<MarkDude> And busy most of the rest of week
<sn9> what about the next hour?
<MarkDude> Dinner
 * MarkDude just had 1st IRC meeting for Oregon Team
<MarkDude> And needs to get agenda items to send to list
<MarkDude> They are requesting some books from Oreilly, and need to get info to ML to meet Wed deadline
<ziavulhaq> hai
<sn9> hello
<ziavulhaq> How are you sir
<sn9> ok
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricRelease edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyRelease edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-05-31
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June19 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11May22 edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11May22 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-01
<kdub> DarkwingDuck: ever check out horton plaza coffeehouses? i was going to put together a June UH today, i think
<iheartubuntu> Markdude - does Partimus have a SoCal connection at all? My biz has like 6 computers we want ot give away... I think four of them are 386 and two are early 486. Not sure if these are something Partimus would be interested in
<pleia2> we only take pentium 4s and above
<iheartubuntu> OK - Does Partimus have anything down in LA area or similar NPO?
<pleia2> for things that old you probably want to look into a computer recycling place
<akk> There was a booth at SCALE for a partimus-like group in LA.
<pleia2> http://www.komputers4rkids.com/ is down there
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I may be interested in a computer with a 386 processor.
<akk> Was that computers4kids?
<nhaines> akk: yes.
<akk> ah, a k
<nhaines> akk: and an r  :)
<akk> ah, indeed
<iheartubuntu> I do not know the condition of them (what peripherals, etc)
<nhaines> Just a heads-up for Ubuntu members in here.  The Ubuntu monospace font is pretty tasty.
<iheartubuntu> I should probably fire them up
<philipballew> about how old are they?
<nhaines> philipballew: 15-20 years old.
<iheartubuntu> Nathan, I'll see exactly what I got and let u know
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: thanks.
<iheartubuntu> my first computer I bought as a teen from my paper route money was a 386... I think I paid $1400 for it!
<akk> It's really hard to get school groups to take computers that old. Even though they'd work fine with ubuntu and a lightweight window manager.
<nhaines> akk: not a 386!
<pleia2> I think even a 486 would be pushing it
<akk> wait, it's the group that's 15-20 years, not the computers?
<seidos> computers
<nhaines> akk: my first PC in 1992 was a 33MHz 386SX with 2MB RAM and an 80GB harddrive.
<iheartubuntu> Ive got an old Gateway laptop 486 with Ubuntu 9.04 on it... works AWESOME... very fast... too bad the screen cracked
<pleia2> a lot of educational software these days requires java and flash, so even our p4s with 512M ram are a bit slow, we're going with 1G ram now
<nhaines> From the description (386 and 486), I extrapolated the computers' age.
<akk> Yeah, that would be a little old for ubuntu ... that would be in the days of the first redhats and slackwares.
<pleia2> and partimus doesn't have a recycling component, so if we get hardware we can't use we're responsible for disposal (which costs us time/money)
<nhaines> akk: you can get slackware running on a 386 with 6MB of RAM, but it's not super speedy.  :)
<akk> Most schools turn up their noses at anything older than a P4
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, there is a computer for kids place
<akk> (ironic since some of the P3 machines were actually better than P4s, but let's not let logic get in the way of standards)
<MarkDude> I talked ot them - I will find their info later
<nhaines> K4RK says that selling a computer with a CRT (instead of an LCD) is nearly impossible.
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - my city and local cities have free electronic recycling days once a year, and many private schools and churches accept old computers since they can get paid for recycling the comps
<pleia2> MarkDude: I already linked to it ;)
<MarkDude> P3 is only useful in a few countries to the south
<akk> I have a friend in LA who just gave away a bunch of CRTs (nice ones, 20") to kids.
<MarkDude> Many of those places sent their ewaste to 3rd world countries
<pleia2> heh, we don't accept crts either
<iheartubuntu> our first flatscreen monitor passed away the other day
<akk> The local school wouldn't take anything, but he found a guy who put him in touch with families that couldn't afford decent computers.
<seidos> MarkDude: is that where they have people cook the components to try to get the traces of gold out?
<MarkDude> People that dont have machines are ok with CRT
<MarkDude> and worse seidos
<MarkDude> ban.org has pictures
<philipballew> wipe your hd!!!
<MarkDude> and lists responsible people
<seidos> i saw a documentary on sundance channel
<akk> CRTs still give better images than LCDs. I know people who still use them for that reason (graphics people who can't afford the professional LCDs).
<seidos> acid vats
<sn9> MarkDude: speaking of partimus, i may be available today only
<iheartubuntu> just picked up a LG LCD monitor.... id much rather have that than a CRT
<iheartubuntu> super crisp screen
<akk> I switched to LCD because they're easier on my eyes, and I'm prone to migraines.
<iheartubuntu> me too
<akk> But I miss the better color of the CRT.
<philipballew> i need to find a deal on a monitor somewhere. the one i have been using is a bog box one.... wonder where to get one
<iheartubuntu> I still get migraines though... just dont have to look at the CRT lines anymore
<akk> me too, iheartubuntu ...sadly
<seidos> sunglasses help me sometimes
<iheartubuntu> i notice less headaches now that ive switched beers
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> if thats possible
<akk> I had to quit using computers last night and go do something else, felt a migraine coming on from too much screen tiem.
<akk> time
<seidos> drink up!
 * seidos hands out kool-aid
<iheartubuntu> the last few years i have drank mostly hefeweizen style beers... and always get raging headaches... ive switched to Spaten... Oktoberfest or Optimator and do not get the headaches anymore
<iheartubuntu> my migraines usually come from too much of focusing on one thing like the computer
<seidos> i switched to coke
<akk> I stopped drinking beer entirely ... and alas, good stuff like guiness gives me headaches a lot faster than watery stuff
<iheartubuntu> i just switched to sugar sweetened pepsi (from coke)
<iheartubuntu> if only i could get off the soft drink fix entirely
<philipballew> Tea FTW!!!
<iheartubuntu> FTW?
<iheartubuntu> for the world!
<philipballew> for the win!!!
<seidos> philipballew: haha
<nhaines> I had a great Spaten Optimator Monday night.
<nhaines> Warsteiner Dunkel is also pretty good.
<nhaines> But my favorite is probably the Aventinus doppelbach.
<iheartubuntu> i really like the spaten.... very crisp and clean, no aftertaste
<nhaines> Franziskaner doppelbach is a close second.  ;)
<iheartubuntu> i just had a belgian beer... the name started with an "M"
<iheartubuntu> i dont recall
<iheartubuntu> pretty good
<nhaines> I've been tending towards Spaten Dunkel in the evenings lately.
<seidos> i had a great green tea the other night, i let it steep until it is room temperature, then i drink it
<iheartubuntu> laptop that is pedal powered (afghanistan)... http://krisdedecker.typepad.com/.a/6a00e0099229e8883301538ea49bcc970b-500wi
<philipballew> ^ the cure for American obesity
<iheartubuntu> ha!
<iheartubuntu> i like how they painted the desk/crank setup to match the laptop
<seidos> coal or solar is probably the only option in afghanistan, both of which are probably impossible to build without awesome schematics
<seidos> i wonder who built it
<akk> I loved the original OLPC design with the hand-crank -- I'd love to have a non-AC way to charge my laptop.
<pleia2> there is a company that ended up releasing the hand-crank addons (they were given out in the goodie bag at the OLPCSF Summit last yer)
<pleia2> but even my netbook is 2x the power usages of an OLPC, so I couldn't charge it with it
<seidos> what's the power consumption of an OLPC?
<seidos> my notebook is 45W
<pleia2> 15
<akk> 45W! For a laptop?!!
<pleia2> my netbook is 30
<seidos> that's max
<akk> oh, well, how often does it use that?
<iheartubuntu> hook it up to a bike, ride all day, use the laptop at night :)
<iheartubuntu> id bet a netbook is even less, no?
<seidos> probably never
<akk> I think my vaio runs about 10-15 most of the time, and it's old and has a spinning disk.
<seidos> did you use a kill-a-watt to measure it?
<pleia2> well, I'm just talking what is in the small print on the power adapters :)
<akk> yes
<pleia2> I don't know what they use for real, presumably much much less
<akk> alas, the kill-a-watt is at home and I'm not, so I can't verify that right now.
<akk> oh, power adaptors are always rated for way more than computers actually use.
<seidos> i wonder what a 486 would use.  the power supplies were like 230W if i recall
<akk> You can't buy a desktop power supply under 200W, but a decent intel-based desktop probably uses under 45W most of the time, max of maybe 80W.
<akk> And the 200W ones are getting hard to find, a lot of people are using 400W or 600W
<akk> which are very inefficient when operating in the range where actual computers run. It's crazy.
<seidos> 45W, about the power use of a midrange tungsten lightbulb
<seidos> not too bad
<pleia2> my last desktop had an 680W PSU, but that's because I thought it would be cool to use a giant server for my desktop, it required that much (and it was loud!)
<pleia2> I was able to pile in the harddrives though, that was neat
<seidos> i think mine had a 300W
<akk> Desktop-sized hard drives use a surprising amount of power.
<seidos> not bad if it can be put to good use...
<seidos> that's the tricky part
<iheartubuntu> does anyone remember which release removed the flash files from saving off in the tmp directory?
<seidos> not really, i would guess 10.04 though
<iheartubuntu> thats what im thinking too
<iheartubuntu> i have some videos i want to download from a site i subscribed to (no not that kind). its a investment site and i dont know how long the videos will be up and i dont know when i'll have time to watch them. so i want to store them.
<seidos> i want to access my webcam using cli tools
<iheartubuntu> i supposed i could clear my cache in chrome and look for the files easily that way... up until now the thousands of things stored in the cache directory have made it impossible to find tmp videos anymore
<seidos> i read this, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Webcam-HOWTO/
<seidos> now i have to study it
<seidos> it really doesn't seem like it has what i need
<akk> Access how? snapshots, or tell it to stop/start recording video?
<akk> I know how to do snapshots from the cli, but haven't done video.
<seidos> likely, store it as a video file
<iheartubuntu> access video from IP or something?
<seidos> upload it to youtube
<iheartubuntu> as basic as it is, i have our webcam at work recording with cheese
<akk> All the commandline stuff I've found has been either single snapshots, or running a streaming server.
<seidos> cheese is hit and miss
<seidos> i tried compiling the newest version, failed
<akk> I've had good luck with cheese (I just used the one in the repo, didn't compile it) but it's interactive, not commandline.
<seidos> hmmm, then maybe it isn't possible
<seidos> i thought access to the webcam was possible through "simpler" tools
<seidos> i just want to record, i don't care if i can see myself
<seidos> i'll search this page for "record" though
<akk> I think it's probably possible, just haven't found out how.
<akk> Whatever cheese is doing under the hood to talk to the camera certainly could be done without a UI.
<seidos> here's something:  streamer -q -c /dev/video0 -f rgb24 -r 3 -t 00:30:00 -o /home/jhs/outfile.avi
<seidos> i don't appear to have that binary
<iheartubuntu> nathan, i'll get back to you later today or tomorrow on the comps i have
<kdub> some devices you can just cat /dev/video0
<kdub> my hauppauge pvr250 was like that, it was nice
<sn9> that's an mpeg-only device, though
<seidos> invalid argument
<kdub> sn9: yeah, true. if its a raw video device though, it could be possible to pipe it through ffmpeg and cpu encode on the fly
<kdub> depends how the driver for the device is written i guess
<sn9> there is a standard interface
<seidos> i tried compiling xawtv, it didn't work...moving on
<sn9> v4l-dvb
<akk> Why do you have to compile any of these, instead of apt-getting them?
<akk> Are you leaving ubuntu and switching to gentoo? :)
<seidos> trying different distros
<sn9> i did that. i came back.
<seidos> i did it, came back, and now i'm doing it again
<akk> I finally have debian going on the laptop! The secret was that it needed pm-suspend --quirk-dpms-on to sleep.
<akk> Ubuntu figures out the quirks automatically.
<akk> But debian is about 30% more power efficient on a laptop.
<seidos> i should probably do Debian next
<seidos> i tried installing it once, but couldn't get wireless working then
<rww> akk: power-efficient because of lower CPU usage?
<akk> rww: Because of the power management regression in recent kernels. I think it's not putting devices to sleep, but no one seems to know exactly.
<rww> ah, I vaguely heard about that.
<akk> It's a huge difference. And something in natty makes it even worse, so even when I suspend, the laptop doesn't fully suspend
<akk> and will use up its battery in about 6 hours, not much better than it does when it's actually running.
<nhaines> akk: maybe linux 3.0 will fix that!
<akk> I can hope! :)
<nhaines> I don't think it will (necessarily) but it was fun to say Linux 3.0.  :)
<akk> I don't think they've found the problem yet, though it would be nice to think there was some substantial change that motivated the version bump.'
<nhaines> Mostly that there aren't substatial changes anymore and it's been a decade since 2.0.
<nhaines> Or another decade since it began.  Something like that.  :)
<kdub> linus said specifically in the email, no big changes :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-02
<philipballew> would anyone know of a irc channel for linux audio?
<MarkDude> philipballew, troubleshooting or recording?
<MarkDude> For making music with it #opensourcemusicians
<philipballew> troubleshooting. my speakers wont engage when unplugging the headphones. i have used that one when i record myself playing the drums however
<MarkDude> Sry
<philipballew> its all good. i'll somehow figure it out
<MarkDude> http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2011/06/01/white-trash-repairs-linux-controlled-plant-waterer/
<MarkDude> Linux controlled plant waterer
<akk> Oh wow -- I've been wanting to do that for a long time.
<akk> This looks like not a useful howto.
<rww> oh hey, a sheevaplug
<akk> yeah, it's actually a pretty good use for a plug
<akk> well, except that it's near-impossible to get them to control hardware
<akk> I was going to do mine with an arduino, but hadn't figured out how to control the water yet (some kind of electrically controlled valve)
<MarkDude> For those of you that may have missed the UpScale talks at Scale- you should see the start of this video >> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12946739
<MarkDude> nhaines, speaks on respect, FOSS and other good stuff.
<MarkDude> You are a very eloquent speaker Nathan :) I was too busy getting ready for my talk to enjoy your words.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-03
<erichammond> Using Natty I've turned off "Window Decoration" as I use key combinations to do window moving/resizing/close/etc.  I'm almost completely happy, but would like to have a very thin border around my windows (no title bar).  Is there a decoration option/theme for this?
<dave92082> greetings all
<erichammond> 'lo dave92082
<dave92082> new around these parts...
<dave92082> just wondering how active the San Diego people are
<dave92082> i guess not much :)
<pleia2> dave92082: I think people are mostly still at work :)
<pleia2> we have a few san diego folks
<dave92082> I figured with having Qualcomm here and all we (San Diego) would have an active group
<pleia2> they had an event in april, and I sent some disks down to DarkwingDuck recently
<pleia2> so I'm sure they'll be doing more stuff soon :)
<dave92082> cool
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
<The_Letter_M> How is everyone today?
<The_Letter_M> Hello all
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<pleia2> evening
<The_Letter_M> How are you tonight?
<pleia2> good, you?
<The_Letter_M> I'm good
<The_Letter_M> recently switch from Ubuntu to Fedora 15 and then back to Kubuntu
<The_Letter_M> Now I have a weird issue
<The_Letter_M> I installed the proprietary Nvidia driver and have since rebooted. Now when I go to "Additional Drivers" it says "the driver is activated but not in use". How do I force Kubuntu to use it?
<The_Letter_M> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<The_Letter_M> Hmm
<The_Letter_M> I do lsmod and it shows Nvidia instead of novou (however it's spelled)
<The_Letter_M> I take it that means I'm good
 * pleia2 isn't all that familiar with kubuntu
<pleia2> but yeah, that should mean you're fine
<The_Letter_M> If my system is locking up on shutdown, where would I find the logs?
<pleia2> probably syslog or dmesg, but it depends on where it's locking up (after the logging daemons are shut down? no longs)
<pleia2> s/longs/logs
<The_Letter_M> How do I enable the ACPI Log?
<iheartubuntu> are there any added benefits (such as speed) for using the nvidia drivers? my computer is running fine right now and im not planning on playing any 3D games. any detriments for using the base setup?
<pleia2> if it's fine, I wouldn't mess with it :)
<akk> I think the drivers are for 3d games and maybe high-def fullscreen video.
<pleia2> I usually only enable the proprietary drivers when something is wrong/missing from my experience
<pleia2> (the open source broadcom driver works for my wifi card, but range is terrible and it disconnects frequently, so I had to install the other one)
<iheartubuntu> so i would be fine doing inkscape, gimp, etc even without the nvidia drivers
<pleia2> probably
<rww> yes
<akk> None of those should need the proprietary drivers.
<iheartubuntu> good good. thinks seem faster without them :)
<nhaines> Well, that was exciting.  The building just got evacuated, then they sounded the all clear and now we're back.
<pleia2> happy friday :)
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  :)
<nuboon2age> I'm thinking i'll postpone the Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto to another date since no one has signed up for it jtatum , pleia2, aaditya , crashsystems1 , crashsystems
<nuboon2age> MarkDude: how was The Maker Faire.  Sorry I missed it.
<pleia2> yikes, canceling with only 3 hour notice?
<pleia2> we really want to avoid canceling on such short notice :(
<nuboon2age> postponing pleia2, but i don't know anyone who's coming.
<nuboon2age> besides me.
<pleia2> not everyone can use loco directory for registration, and a lot of folks work and don't check channel before coming down
<nuboon2age> i'm willing to still do it, but there've been several times where i did solo efforts and you know how unfun that is pleia2
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-04
<pleia2> it's not unfun, I've run hours where only I showed up, I use the opportunity to work on things :)
<nuboon2age> i'm just a few blocks away right now pleia2
<pleia2> but if you really must cancel, please send a mail to the list and delete the loco directory entry
<pleia2> (I still don't think it's a good idea to cancel with such short notice though)
<nuboon2age> well it'd make a difference to me if say jtatum said he was coming.
<nuboon2age> i haven't seen aaditya in months
<nuboon2age> crashsystems: how about you?  Can you make it tonight?
<nuboon2age> since i'm in the area i could still do it, but basically i have to wait here a long way from home till then pleia2
<pleia2> nuboon2age: that's the responsibility one takes on when they plan an event
<pleia2> if you can't do it, maybe find someone else to coordinate the palo alto hours?
<nuboon2age> pleia2: this one isn't as established as the Mountain View or even SJ one so i disagree that it would be a big deal to postpone it.  Pretty much people only come when I promote it and i haven't had an opportunity to this time.
<pleia2> nuboon2age: I'd really rather not have us be known for canceling hours at last minute, it reflects poorly on the team :(
<nuboon2age> i was hoping sburto would coordinate it, but that hasn't paned out.  i'm still looking for a coordinator.
<pleia2> perhaps we should not do the palo alto one until we do have someone who can commit to coming, regardless of people signing up?
<nuboon2age> maybe pleia2, but i'm not worried about it.  it'll continue to bump along until someone takes it under their wing.  it'll happen sometime soon pleia2
<pleia2> well, we really can't make a habit of canceling at last minute
<pleia2> it'll hurt attendance at all our events if people don't feel we are reliable
<pleia2> (and yes, one "I showed up and no one was there" is more than enough to cause someone never to come to anythingagain)
<nuboon2age> no worries pleia2 , its all good.  i haven't made up my mind yet. :-)
<pleia2> ok
<nuboon2age> you're an awesome Ubuntu leader pleia2 --  i totally admire you. :-)
 * pleia2 hugs nuboon2age 
<pleia2> I know we're all on the same side :)
<nuboon2age> nuboon2age: hugs pleia2  :-)
<seidos> i better delete the LA ubuntu hour then from the page
<seidos> and send out an email
<seidos> i think i'm looking for something a little less formal
<pleia2> less formal than showing up?
<pleia2> I'd think that is the absolute lowest bar for any event, formal or not
<seidos> less formal than fixed dates and times.
<pleia2> you can just plan them as you go, you don't have to say every $x at $foo
<pleia2> (that's just the strategy that tends to work best)
<pleia2> but if you can't you can't, better to have some than none :)
<seidos> there is also the political issue of me not using ubuntu on my notebook, and the technical issue of my notebook not being very portable right now
<pleia2> not sure how that's political, but no one said you have to plan events either, if you're not happy with ubuntu right now you don't need to promote it
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<pleia2> no need to find other excuses
<seidos> happy with ubuntu?  i'm totally happy with ubuntu, why wouldn't i be?
<pleia2> most of us are volunteers, we do planning as we can and feel inclined too :)
<seidos> i've been around long enough to know this much
<seidos> no worries
<nuboon2age> okay i'll be there for Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto 7pm Tandoori Oven pleia2 , jtatum , jyo , Yasumoto , YokoZar , itnet7 , crashsystems , crashsystems1
<nuboon2age> aaditya:
<nuboon2age> signing off this computer now...
<aaditya> Hey nuboon2age.
<nuboon2age> hey aaditya , will you be there?
<aaditya> not tonight. I'd love to, but got other stuff going on.
<aaditya> I'll try to make it there next time though.
<nuboon2age> okay so Ubuntu Hour: San Jose, next Thursday?  could you RSVP please aaditya amigo?
<aaditya> sure, as soon as my plans are confirmed
<aaditya> I'll possibly be out of town at that time.
<nuboon2age> okay well if not then please come to Ubuntu Hour: MV.  Its been literally months since we've had the pleasure of your presence amigo, aaditya
<nuboon2age> signing off now...
<aaditya> alright, see you.
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto @ Tandoori Oven on California Ave is in the house!  jtatun, crashsystems, crashsystems1
<nUboon2Age> ^^^ nigelb, broder, jiboumans, jyo , outofjungle, ryaxnb,philipballew, rbarot_, pleia2
<rww> nigelb lives in Asia ;P
<nigelb> yeah :D
<nhaines> Are those the people who are there or are you just ping spamming?
<nigelb> I just hang out in the cool loco team's channels :)
<MarkDude> nigelb, well this is Cali, so by default- it has to be pretty *awesome*
<MarkDude> Land of Milk and Honey
<nigelb> You mean Beer and computers? ;)
<pleia2> yes, that
<pleia2> (actually, we're more of a wine state)
<seidos> there's a restaurant near here that's called "milk and honey"
<nUboon2Age> well y'all can join me virtually and in Ubuntu spirit. ;-)
<rww> vegan organic wine
<seidos> i can't verify this, but i suspect it is a Hebrew establishment
 * pleia2 orders up some virtual tikka masala
<pleia2> real me is at home recovering from a cold :)
<sn9> apparently tikka masala is more british than indian
<nUboon2Age> iwow haveny heard nary a pleasant word out of nhaines (notice my sly "ping spam" there) since he and his fuhrer were ejected from power.  nothing nice to say anymore nhaines???
<pleia2> sn9: yep
<pleia2> but potatoes are from the americas and often associated with the irish, tomatoes too and italians
<sn9> nUboon2Age sounds a tad annoyed
<nUboon2Age> sn9 he he
<nUboon2Age> sn9 have you started a Sac Ubuntu Hour yet?
<sn9> philipballew has
<rww> I don't think that using terms like "fuhrer" to refer to people is in line with the Code of Conduct, nUboon2Age.
<sn9> apparently there was one today, but it slipped my mind
<sn9> rww++
<sn9> godwin's law is fail, regardless
<nUboon2Age> rww probably not. but then how about "ping spam"  pah!!
<sn9> well, it _was_ spam, and it _did_ ping people
<rww> nUboon2Age: Criticizing your unorthodox use of highlighting is rather different from comparing someone to Hitler.
<nUboon2Age> nhaines likes to snipe. rww.  its good to call hom on his obnoxiousness IMO
<rww> nUboon2Age: I doubt that nhaines "likes to snipe", any more than you "like to blow complaints out of proportion".
<nUboon2Age> anyway we've both made our points rww so lets move on, shall we?
<sn9> sometimes irc blows _anything_ out of proportion
<rww> I'm not happy with your comparison and would like at least that you not use it again and preferably that you apologize for it.
<nUboon2Age> rww i hear you.  ill consider it
<sn9> moving on...
<nUboon2Age> moving on
<sn9> moving on?
<nUboon2Age> markdude how was the Maker Faire?
 * pleia2 sighs at the wiki
<rww> pleia2: What's up?
 * seidos puts on a smoking jacket and lounges
<pleia2> rww: typical timeouts and errors, very much looking forward to them completing the upgrade :)
<nUboon2Age> speaking more pleasant things, i see in the paper that right at this moment n Woodside thre's a Peace & Love Festival.  We should do a Peace, Love &Linux event sometime
<nUboon2Age> i know our Lindepedence friends would be into that. ;-)
<seidos> nUboon2Age: that sounds pretty cool
<seidos> even though i have no idea what it would involve
<nUboon2Age> markdude would be into it i bet. ;-)
<nUboon2Age> outofjungle maybe too. ;-)
 * MarkDude would be down with it
 * outofjungle too
<MarkDude> My penguin suit and a peace symbol necklace
<outofjungle> what am i getting into?
<sn9> gnu/linux may be good for peace&love, but it's versatile enough to be equally suitable for war&ennui
<nUboon2Age> a pinguin suit outofjungle
<nUboon2Age> ;-)
<outofjungle> i'm down
<sn9> outofjungle has seen the suit, at a geeknic
<outofjungle> yeah, i have... MarkDude chasing birds in the suit
<sn9> yes, outofjungle was there
<nUboon2Age> i'm @ Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto and i was just saying it'd be fun to have a Peace Love & Linux event. outofjungle
<seidos> i think antipathy is the opposite of love
<seidos> or perhaps hate
<seidos> i wonder if jim carrey will end up in a penguin suit at the end of this new movie he's in
<outofjungle> nUboon2Age: I guess im missing a fun ubuntu hour. whats the word on the next geeknic?
<nUboon2Age> oh great question for pleia2 and markdude! outofjungle
<pleia2> markdude was in #geeknic the other day asking about access to posting, so hopefully he's got plans ;)
<sn9> seidos: why must contrast be limited to opposites?
<seidos> i heard the opposite of war isn't peace, it's creation :o
<rww> seidos: hehe
<seidos> sn9: it needn't be
<sn9> that's why i said something different
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/11/May edited
<nUboon2Age> kinda depends what kinda peace one means i think seidos.
<outofjungle> pleia2: thanks, i did not know that #geeknic existed. now, i'm in :)
<seidos> nUboon2Age: right on
<nUboon2Age> there's the "peace" of death and destruction (plenty available in war) and then the creative peace of GanJesus, Gandhi and MLK, Dalai Lama
<nUboon2Age> s/GanJ/J
<seidos> that may be peace in a loosely relativistic sense
<sn9> ganja-sus?
<seidos> yah-weh, odale
<seidos> it really depends on factors, such as what happens after death, and what happens after killing someone
<seidos> both are efforts in futility, i'm not about to find out if i can help it
<nUboon2Age> yes, i just meant the silence on this earthly plane after death, destruction and war
<seidos> i meant *empirically* find out
<seidos> i kind of see what you are saying
<nUboon2Age> and how that contrasts with peace of nonviolence and creativity.  Linux is Free and nonviolent and peaceful IMO
<seidos> i dunno, Torvalds' wife is like a tai boxing champion i heard
<seidos> but, generally, i suspect you're right
<seidos> i fear bombs more than muy thai
<nUboon2Age> well consensual competition is a LOT different from coercice force IMO seidos
<nUboon2Age> coercive
<seidos> certainly agreed
<seidos> or even force just for cheap thrills
<seidos> probably the worst kind of violence
<nUboon2Age> ie. sadism and sociopathy
<seidos> yeah, psychopathy
<seidos> i have heard talk that the world is run by psychopaths
<seidos> but there are degrees to it according to the wiki article
<seidos> nUboon2Age: do you follow rms' political feeds?
<nUboon2Age> yes i think Bush, Cheney, Gadafi, and Sadam Hussien are all prime examples of psychopaths.
<seidos> mad men
<seidos> Stalin is probably the example i would use, but it's like psychopaths vying to survive against other psychopaths
<seidos> or at least, that's the perception
<nUboon2Age> i recently watched an excellent movie that made this point in spades: Lion in Winter with Patrick Stewart, Glenn Close etc. re: English king and Queen imposing their psychopathy on everyone around them - "colateral damage" to peasants
<seidos> Patrick Stewart, i love that guy
<seidos> i should see if i can get a hold of it
<seidos> i've been watching House M.D.
<seidos> and going back to watching Voyager
<seidos> i think i may like Kate Mulgrew better than Patrick Stewart these days
<nUboon2Age> thing about psycho/sociopaths is they are without conscience so they literally don't care about others, esp. "little people" in tye way
<seidos> they only care about themselves
<nUboon2Age> i can't beleve we have no Star Trek franchise series being created now. :-(
<nUboon2Age> it'd be incredibly sad if it passed when Rodenberry passed.  Didn''t we all get the Rodenberry vision of a collaborative future forhumynity?
<seidos> i got that, the problem is the blood, sweat, and tears
<seidos> probably isn't even so bad, just needed some vision when i was a kid, and access to valuable information
<nUboon2Age> of creating new Trek series you mean?
<seidos> no, i was thinking of making the technology a reality
<seidos> but yeah, i suppose a new Trek series works
<seidos> not easy to film it
<seidos> write it
<seidos> special effects
<nUboon2Age> on Ubuntu news Andrew came by UH:PA and reports the learning curve n Ubuntu is too steep for him and he's moving to Mac. To be fair he's had to g
<seidos> that's...odd
<seidos> well, i guess it's true to a degree
<seidos> maybe he wanted to create music
<seidos> garage band just worked when i had a mac
<crashsystems> My mom, who lives on the other side of the country (Florida), just got a new thinkpad yesterday. I easily walked her through installing Ubuntu and setting everything up, and she was surprised how easy everything was.
<nUboon2Age> deal w a grad student comp sci sociopath who was cracking and messing with his computer so its not completely an Ubuntu problem.
<seidos> what's your mother's background crashsystems ?
<crashsystems> Not a computer person. Just got her PHD in educational psychology.
<seidos> mmm hmm
<seidos> my mom rejected ubuntu
<seidos> or, rather, open office
<crashsystems> thats understandable
<nUboon2Age> good night all. i'm out.  hope to intro my mom.to Ubuntu l later this year. 75 years old. smart but struggles w a Mac(!!!???!!!)
<pleia2> good night nUboon2Age
<seidos> night nUboon2Age, God speed
<nUboon2Age> btw a friend is struggling w mail app in Open Office.  ill have to research the prob.  later.  nite pleai2
<pleia2> finally got our new branding sleeves, logos and flyers into bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/CDSleeves edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Logo edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-06-05
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<sn9> hi
<The_Letter_M> How is everyone today?
<The_Letter_M> I have a question
<The_Letter_M> I have a nettop (as in Atom processor w/ no CDROM or Floppy drive) running Kubuntu, I need to flash the BIOS. Is there a way to do it directly from Kubuntu, or is there a good way I can do it from a USB stick?
<seidos> i flashed a bios from a bootable cd, not a usb stick The_Letter_M
<The_Letter_M> Did you use like a BartPE boot CD?
<seidos> so, i guess it depends on whether your bios manufacturer has a tool that lets you create a usb stick with the update tool on it?
<seidos> The_Letter_M: no, there was a tool to burn a cd
<seidos> i think it was an iso, sorry, it was awhile ago that i did it
<The_Letter_M> oh
<seidos> it must have been an iso, if there is an iso on your bios manufacturer's website, you can use "dd" to copy it to usb stick
<seidos> dd if=isofile-path of=/dev/sd?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, June 5th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11June5 edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-29
<erichammond> What was the per diem from Canonical for (sponsored) UDS?
<philipballew> 32 dinner iirc
<philipballew> erichammond,
<philipballew> - PER DIEM:
<philipballew> Dinner - 32USD
<philipballew> Lunch - 19USD; Lunches will be paid for centrally from Monday to Friday.
<philipballew> Please note that the per diem is not claimable when food is pre-arranged.
<erichammond> Thanks.  I couldn't find it in any of my emails.
<philipballew> the subject to the email is MPORTANT: UDS Q, Oakland 7-11 May - Final details
<philipballew> it has the pdf there as well
<philipballew_> For my UDS food reimbursement, should I put the dates in American or European format?
<DonkeyHotei> surely the form shows what format to use
<philipballew_> not on it, maybe in the email.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-30
<epikvision> hello guys
<epikvision> I've been able to start a group called Ubuntu for students.
<epikvision> on fb
<epikvision> and I'm seeing really powerful resistance.
<epikvision> and opposition.
<epikvision> we have almost 200 members in there, and it's starting to daunt me.
<DonkeyHotei> what kind of opposition?
<epikvision> ok, here's the story
<epikvision> ever since I returned from UDS (it was splendid.)
<scientes> epikvision, yes it was ;)
<epikvision> I want to change my high school
<epikvision> from windows xp to linux (ubuntu)
<epikvision> for a few weeks, this idea was relatively obscure
<scientes> I've fought with the paid microsoft shills before, it ain't easy
<scientes> but go on
<epikvision> ahh, a survivor, I see
<scientes> epikvision, join us in #techrights
<epikvision> ok, i'll continue
<epikvision> oh ok
<epikvision> scientes, I'm trying to get into tech rights but to no avial
<epikvision> is it in freenode?
<scientes> yes
<scientes> well anyways go on
<scientes> what hapened to the story....damn
<epikvision> https://www.facebook.com/groups/jhms.ubuntu/
<epikvision> anyone supportive of pushing linux for a high school in Los Angeles?  please join!
<scientes> http://mozillamemes.tumblr.com/post/24022507361
<scientes> MarkDude, so what about those books?
<scientes> I really need a good C book ;)
<MarkDude> Give me a bit. I will be at home today
<scientes> cool
<MarkDude> I am working under assumption the triumvirate is cool with getting books.
<MarkDude> Do we have a wiki page for it?>
<MarkDude> I figure we put NorCal on there
<MarkDude> Give So Cal a few days, and got from there
<MarkDude> go
 * MarkDude has a call or two to make
<bkerensa> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-05-31
<MarkDude> Nothing like waking up to see your name in ITworld article
<pleia2> MarkDude: good news, I hope :)
<MarkDude> Wow Zonker retweeted the message about my account
<MarkDude> Well
<MarkDude> Ubuntu may not mind, I just got an email from Fedora leadership
<MarkDude> Asking me to clarify that I was not represneting them
<MarkDude> Brian Proffitt ‏@TheTechScribe
<MarkDude> OSCON Nonprofit Pavilion deals with limited space http://ow.ly/bgYHw <- Fedora, Ubuntu on waiting list
<MarkDude> woke up to that
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> admittedly, OSCON is quite the preaching-to-choir event anyway :) in the coming months I'm going to keep an eye out for other events I should be aiming at
<pleia2> space in the non-profit section could be better used to promote projects and non-profit orgs that people haven't heard about and wish to learn about
<MarkDude> Sure maybe
<MarkDude> Well 1st- Fedora is not a non-profit
<MarkDude> But Fedora writes much of Linux
<MarkDude> Ubuntu promotes Linux like no other
<scientes> hahaha
<scientes> MarkDude, ooo link to article?
<scientes> oh i see it
<scientes> I don't like how ubuntu and fedora are differing so much in core packages now
<MarkDude> I understand
<MarkDude> I was thinking I personally would not mind if the 2 Distros shared a community Linux table
<scientes> well the reasons for their departing are very real and serious ones
<MarkDude> Agreed
<scientes> both made sound technical choices for their actions
<MarkDude> But focusing on the differences, can be distracting
<MarkDude> As opposed to the common issies
<scientes> like: will ubuntu also use fedora's UEFI shim? and sign their kernel's and turn off all the functionality that RH is going to be turning off in signed kernels?
<scientes> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12368.html
<scientes> btw: signed kernels will NOT run virtualbox, with NOT run nvida drivers or other 3rd-party crap drivers, and more
<scientes> and ubuntu has been putting reliance on nvidia + catalyst proprietary, unlike RH/fedora
<philipballew_> this sounds disappointing...
<MarkDude> Well much of it is sad
<MarkDude> Part of the reason I used UDS to look for issues in common
<MarkDude> And am trying to get Juju - in Fedora repos
<MarkDude> And would like ideas for the other way around
<MarkDude> Dont forget tho- RH is NOT Fedora
<MarkDude> Just as Canonical is NOT the Ubuntu Community
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Minus a few legal issues, Fedora is in charge of its own destiny
<scientes> MarkDude, ok sorry
<MarkDude> No problem
<scientes> philipballew, yes, the UFI stuff is quite disappointing
<scientes> *UEFI
<scientes> its a giant mess
 * MarkDude was just told to clarify a few details- and that my opinions are not that of Fedora :)
<scientes> its non-driver parts has more code than the non-driver part of the linux kernl
<MarkDude> Or any other FOSS projects I am associated with
<MarkDude> Well the driver thing
<MarkDude> It comes down to fundamental differences between the two
<scientes> well UEFI is a mess for everyone
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is more functional
<MarkDude> easier to use- due in great part to drivers
<scientes> errrrrr
<MarkDude> Fedora takes a stance like RMS - to keep its focus on FREE things
<scientes> that is certainly your own opinion, and one that fedora doesn't share AFAIK
<scientes> its even in their tagline: FREEDOM
<MarkDude> Actually most - in Fedora know Ubuntu is easier to use
<scientes> and i have to agree with them there, and even Linus Torvalds, who RMS isn't that big of a fan of, is on the same grounds here
<MarkDude> Thats actually parrt of the core- the Foundations
<scientes> even if his reasons against propritary drivers are largely on practical grounds, rather than philosophical
<MarkDude> Friends , Features, Freedoms, First
<MarkDude> Well, would you tell a vegetarian to eat meet?
<MarkDude> meat
<scientes> and red-hat has been doing the big funding of nouveau and radeon
<scientes> and i give them alot of credit there
<MarkDude> Agreed
<MarkDude> nouveau used to suck :D
<scientes> now we just need VA-API support
<scientes> well nouveau still sucks on my card
<scientes> it was just rewritten
<scientes> so I have my hopes up :D
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> I think much of this can be compared to dietary restrictions
<MarkDude> Fedora is like a vegan
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is an omnivore
<MarkDude> One that puts weight on being green
<MarkDude> Its not like Ubuntu does not have a value system, they certainly have a valid one
<MarkDude> They stay true to what they believe
<MarkDude> If you sorta keep this in mind, it keeps the *trying to convert thing* to a minimum
<MarkDude> Fedora need not eat meat, and Ubuntu is not evil for doing so :D
<scientes> I don't neccicarily want to impose my beliefs on others
<scientes> generally not a wise course of action ;)
<MarkDude> Agreed :D
<MarkDude> The common area to follow my comparison, is that both dont want un-needed suffering
<MarkDude> Even tho Ubuntu eats meat, there is a caring there
<MarkDude> This area has a fair amount to agree on.
<scientes> and happily broadcom came around to the world of the free
<scientes> *thnkfully
<MarkDude> And others may warm to this idea
<MarkDude> By Ubuntu pushing the limits of drivers, and Fedora staying clear, its a carrot and stick
<MarkDude> Both are valid
<MarkDude> and awesome I might add :D
<MarkDude> Nothing like working on a draft of my response to an article in which I am mentioned.
 * MarkDude never had goal of being known as *the dude in the Penguin Suit*, an agitator, or a supporter of a cartoon hotodg. Sometimes destiny picks us tho, we do not pick it :D
 * MarkDude is an asshat, just to clarify
<scientes> "the meatiest release ever"
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Damn, I need to respond to this, and also go back to the Fedora naming issues- STILL being talked about.
<philipballew> Now I wonder if I should still go to oscon
<philipballew> good luck responding MarkDude
<MarkDude> YES
<MarkDude> go there
 * MarkDude has never planned on not going
<MarkDude> Even the account I created said - I will be there
<philipballew_> If there is not a Ubuntu booth, then its a lot of money to get in iirc
<MarkDude> Go to CLS the weekend before
<MarkDude> Nope
<MarkDude> there are free expo passes
<philipballew_> hum,  there is still a chance a Ubuntu booth will pop up
<philipballew_> odd that Mark Shuttleworth is keynoting yet no Ubuntu booth
<MarkDude> They will get a booth
 * MarkDude will bet money on it
<MarkDude> They know I will grandstand
<philipballew_> well If they do, I will be there.
<bkerensa> philipballew: even if we get a booth they are only giving out two passes for booth holders this year
<bkerensa> although their is a free expo pass for all dot orgs... just use "FREEORG"
<philipballew_> Yeah, I stll have other ways to ger in
<philipballew_> bkerensa, no worries.
<MarkDude> Well - there has been extra RH budget money set aside to pay for Fedora there. Since they are NOT a non-profit. I dont think I could use the free pass option
<MarkDude> That I understand and take no issue with. Fedora is willing to pay
<MarkDude> Ubuntu should not- due to it being a charity
<bkerensa> philipballew: I am almost certain that they will not give out anything except a free expo pass
<bkerensa> unless your a speaker, have a booth or know someone at O'Reilly
<scientes> ubuntu is a charity?
<scientes> even though ubuntu != canonical i didn't think it was non-profit
<bkerensa> scientes: Canonical is a corporation
<bkerensa> scientes: Ubuntu is a Community
<scientes> or at least 501(c)3 non-profit
<scientes> which is usually what ppl mean when they say non-profit in the US
<bkerensa> scientes: You dont have to be a 501(c)3 non profit to get a dot org booth
 * MarkDude is paid for already
<scientes> http://humblebundle.com/
<scientes> Average Windows: $6.50
<scientes> Average Mac: $8.53
<scientes> Average Linux: ....
<scientes> **$11.35**
<bkerensa> philipballew: u around?
<philipballew_> bkerensa, yeah
<bkerensa> philipballew: I got the answer I needed :D
<philipballew_>  nice! what exactly did they say?
<philipballew_> bkerensa,
<bkerensa> phi
<bkerensa> philipballew: yeah?
<philipballew_> what exactly did they say?
<MarkDude> bkerensa, wow
 * MarkDude did not know you were older than me
<MarkDude> Woulda bet some money you were younger
<bkerensa> MarkDude: what? How am I older than you
<bkerensa> >.<
 * bkerensa is not old
<MarkDude> Your page says you were born in 1963
<bkerensa> WTF
 * MarkDude would guess you maybe meant 1973?
<MarkDude> Its ok Grandpa, let's tell these damn kids to get off of our lawn
<bkerensa> wow fixed
<MarkDude> Make sure you are wearign bathrobe while saying so
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Figured that mighta slipped by
<MarkDude> No more Grandpa Ben, I will have to stick with calling you Uncle Ben
<MarkDude> Wow, so you had to put 4 digits for your Bday, and you blew it on TWO of them? :P
<philipballew_> bkerensa, I bet your an AARP member as well?
 * MarkDude heard he not only dyes the hair on his head, he also does his eyebrows
<MarkDude> They are TOO uniform
<philipballew_> MarkDude, sooner or later he might have to consider an elderly care living facility.
<MarkDude> True. But it wont be too bad
<MarkDude> He is able to get free stuff rather easily. He will get some free depends, and maybe viagra
<MarkDude> :D
<philipballew_> he can review them like he does regularly :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-01
<raevol> is facebook getting DDoSed or do the computer gods just hate me today
<pleia2> I'm not having problems, but comments I've seen elsewhere on the internets do seem to indicate they're having some trouble
<raevol> whew. that makes me feel better
<raevol> i spent all day at work trying to get my NIC on my work computer to function
<raevol> no success
<raevol> facebook is lagging so hard I can't close facebook tabs...
<MarkDude> philipballew, I tagged you in a pic on FB nfrom UDS
<MarkDude> the official pics
 * pleia2 tagged jyo 
<pleia2> lookin bored!
<MarkDude> Yep a few more pics in tehre to be tagged
<raevol> facebook completely inaccessible now
<philipballew> wheres the photo officially located?
<pleia2> philipballew: http://www.pixoulphotography.com/
 * MarkDude would have been shocked if there was a pic of me in group photo- and blue shirt was visible
<pleia2> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW has the gallery
<akk> Wow, finding anyone in the group pic is not easy!
<MarkDude> There are fb pics
<MarkDude> The pics cant be tagged, until approved
<DonkeyHotei> people all over irc are complaining that fb is down
<philipballew> I am next to jono
<philipballew> up for me DonkeyHotei
<DonkeyHotei> i am prone to hyperbole
<akk> I think I found pleia2, haven't found myself yet and I even know where I was standing.
<pleia2> I'm in the back left
<DonkeyHotei> by "people all over irc" i mean one person in this channel and one other person in a completely unrelated channel (in the boston area)
<pleia2> not easy to see really
<akk> Ah, yes, there's philipballew -- he and pleia2 both have hands in front of their faces (in the pic I'm looking at).
<philipballew> jono's are iirc
 * akk tries one without hands
<philipballew> those are better imo
<gua> hah wow, dustin kirkland was right behind me
<philipballew_> sounds scary
<gua> philipballew_: speaking of stalking, i think i spy a certain someone in this photo: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW#!i=1865964211&k=tW922WT&lb=1&s=A
<gua> can't hide anywhere, not at uds
<philipballew_> gua, I bet its fun to be a uds photographer
 * MarkDude thinks the few pics he took there were fun to take. Being a pro would make it more fun, IMHO
<akk> I love how facebook says "Mark has tagged two photos of you" and includes a link to the first one, and no way to find the second one.
<akk> Such a great UI, can't imagine why the stock isn't soaring.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I never could grok facebook, I mostly stay away from it for fear I'll click on something and spam all my friends
<akk> heh, yeah
<akk> I like being able to connect with non-techies I'd never hear from otherwise
<akk> but I wish all those people would go to a site that actually works, instead :)
<pleia2> yeah, I use it for my family mostly
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> Its great for tech outliers
<MarkDude> to sorta get them involved. The other day FB locked me out of an event I created- WHILE it was happening
<akk> It kills me how non-techies gravitate toward these things like facebook and forums that I can't figure out how to use. How do they manage to use them?
<MarkDude> I could not add any updates or comment to TELL folks where to meet at Carnaval
<akk> lovely!
 * MarkDude just wishes he had some granular control, dont tell me what I want to see, let me create some filters
<MarkDude> First would be *ville
<MarkDude> Eff all of that
<MarkDude> Sry for swearing, I had to spend a few days blocking apps, just so I could make my feed readable
<akk> Agreed, email me everything (or offer an RSS feed or whatever) and let me filter.
<akk> Showing me some randomly chosen selection of stuff in a random order, mixing in some old stuff I've already seen, just makes me decide it's not worth the effort.
<akk> MarkDude, you were talking earlier about mjg's post about what fedora is doing re secure boot -- has Ubuntu decided what they're doing yet?
<MarkDude> Im not sure, RH paying MS money is a bit odd-
 * MarkDude is going to have to read up on it. I expect some more questions on this at events
<akk> Yeah, infuriating (I'm infuriated at MS, not RH).
<MarkDude> Yep, bad precedent
<MarkDude> RH is really defensive, most choices they make are about avoiding lawsuits
<MarkDude> As long as it avoids being sued, its generally ok :D
 * MarkDude 's opinions are his own, not that of any projects he is involved with
<akk> I don't have a problem with RH doing what they need to do -- I'm not sure there is any good solution for distro vendors.
<MarkDude> I agree
<akk> mjg does a good job of outlining the problem and why they chose this solution.
<akk> (as usual -- he's always very reasonable)
<MarkDude> Fedora will have money to cover the costs, as will RH
<MarkDude> The idea of all the other Distros not being able to do so- bugs me on a deep level
<akk> Yep.
<akk> At least it sounds like people who are clueful will be able to change the BIOS to turn off signing.
<akk> So users of Gentoo, Arch, Debian etc. (the techie distros) should be fine.
 * scientes is bugged by UEFI in general
<akk> And Puppy is okay for a while, it's not for new hardware anyway.
<scientes> akk, umm no gentoo cannot possibly participate
<MarkDude> Intel is making efforts with CoreBoot
<scientes> cause this requires central signing off all kernel and bootloader code
<scientes> MarkDude, errrrrr, they have attacked coreboot in the past
<akk> scientes: Anyone who's knowledgeable enough to install gentoo is techie enough to get into BIOS menus and turn off the signing.
<scientes> amd has been doing MUCH better than intel on coreboot
<MarkDude> Wont that make some of this moot? At least for the hardware they are making open?
<scientes> the big companies developing coreboot are AMD and Google
<scientes> (they want to use it for the chromebook)
<MarkDude> Well all of this crap may be sorted in court
<MarkDude> in a few years
<MarkDude> <sigh>
<scientes> cause its not just about getting signing
<scientes> will fedora have two differn't kernels?
<scientes> in order to set these complicated policies?
<DonkeyHotei> google beat oracle
<MarkDude> YAY for Oracle beatdowns
<akk> The chromebook boot is even weirder than UEFI, as far as booting other OSes.
<scientes> or will it require selinux on the UEFI secureboot kernel in order to force this? with embedded rules inside the kernel?
<scientes> akk, indeed, but they have been pushing coreboot so that FOSS can do what it wants regarding boot
<akk> And more restrictive -- they have the same signing requirement but you can't turn it off.
<MarkDude> Hmmmm
<scientes> akk, there is documented root for chrome books
<scientes> its just that you get a REALLY ugly boot screen, that cant be turned off, when in root mode
<akk> scientes: You can install another distro that uses their signed kernel. You can't install a distro that needs a different kernel, or build your own kernel.
<MarkDude> History tells me that akk is right, altho this will soon start to get over my head
<akk> I'm actually quoting from d -- he has chromebooks (dual-boot but with google's signed kernel), I don't.
<DonkeyHotei> signed coreboot? whiskey tango foxtrot
<scientes> akk, also they are changing the kernel, cause the kernel allow alot of stuff via user-space (root user) that gives direct access to hardware, like user-mode-setting with X
<scientes> akk, oh well then you might be right
 * scientes does not like chromeos at all
<scientes> but i the same time im not going to throw the baby out with the bathwater---Google's work on coreboot is awesome
<scientes> AFAIK
<scientes> DonkeyHotei, i don't think the coreboot is signed, just everything after it
<akk> d says: in theory, you could build your own kenrel (for a chromebook) and sign it ... but in practice, nobody's actually managed it.
<akk> (mostly because not many have bothered to try)
<scientes> its like most of googles code: http://food.sndimg.com/img/recipes/22/78/2/large/picrIZyXg.jpg
<philipballew_> our own epicvision has run into problems getting people to like ubuntu http://epikvision.blogspot.com/2012/05/quell-flames-shift-gears-educate-b4.html
<DonkeyHotei> scientes: if the coreboot doesn't need anything signed, then signing doesn't matter
<scientes> DonkeyHotei, im just saying that i think coreboot is first, and whatever is first doesn't have anything to watch the watcher
<DonkeyHotei> exactly
<gua> i don't see why microsoft needs to be involved in the signing, just have verisign do it
<scientes> gua, they don't have the mozilla root certs installed
<scientes> its not about WHO you are talking to, its about not permitting anything that can lead to arbitrary code execution
<scientes> in kernel mode
<scientes> but thats not really what it is about
<gua> lots of people have a general distrust of MS though. tons of articles around about 'distros having to pay MS'
<scientes> its really about enabling state malware to be installed
<gua> beholden to MS isn't something people are aching to be exactly
<scientes> gua, well, the pci signing is limited to only one signature, so you are going to have microsoft's key installed to boot a computer with UEFI secure boot
<gua> scientes: yeah, being able to have multiple signatures would be one of the first things to change
<gua> in UEFI 2.0
<scientes> gua, no, no UEFI+1
<gua> although i wonder how much last-minute changes can go in
<scientes> just coreboot
<gua> eh
<scientes> UEFI needs to die
<scientes> gua,  and you have no ideahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2aq5M3Q76U
<gua> are mfrs going to go with coreboot?
<scientes> the signing format is so much a siemese twim to windows, that the signing format has "WIN" in the binary
<scientes> its just moving the windows code signing system into a place where it can subvert linux and freedom
<gua> scientes: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12368.html
<scientes> ...even more
<scientes> gua, yes i read
<gua> is what i'm referring to
<scientes> that talk i linked to is the same person who writes that blog
<gua> yeah, i think i've watched that talk
<gua> is mark shuttleworth in the group picture? i can't seem to find him
<philipballew_> I did not see him
 * MarkDude got a mention for Partimus http://www.itworld.com/node/279368
<MarkDude> Altho , maybe not what they were hoping for
<pleia2> MarkDude: I wish you wouldn't drag us into this :(
<MarkDude> I did not
<MarkDude> B Proffit listed Partimus as a Linux Distro
 * MarkDude has also made very clear- opinions are his own
<akk> "free Expo passes (a coveted OSCON perk)"? For some reason I thought expo passes were free (I know passes to talks very much aren't).
<akk> It's too bad -- the dotcom area is always by far the most interesting of the OSCON expo hall.
<bkerensa> akk: Expo Passes used to be free they started charging for them this year
<bkerensa> akk: you mean the dot org? :P
<akk> oops, yeah, dot org, duh
<pleia2> I am hoping this makes it more interesting, no fedora and ubuntu booths means there are two booths which may be used by dotorgs you've never heard of and may be interesting :)
<pleia2> there is limited space, I think the big distros can do a favor to little guys by stepping aside from time to time
<MarkDude> Rumor has it both tables will be there for the Distros
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: where do you come up with this? :P
<MarkDude> Possibly involving the 2 sharing a booth
<bkerensa> Im sure things would have been fine either way :)
<MarkDude> Cue the odd Couple them song
<MarkDude> theme
<pleia2> it's not that odd, I really don't see this division between the ubuntu and fedora communities that you always go on about
<pleia2> I work with plenty of fedora folks
<MarkDude> <sarcasm font> implied
<bkerensa> yeah and I let you take a photo with me :P
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude made that suggestion
<MarkDude> We are all on the same Penguin Team
 * bkerensa has a Redhat notebook somewhere
<bkerensa> anyways moving on
<bkerensa> How is the weather in California?
<MarkDude> pleia2, thats not fair- I was waering the Friends sticker at UDS for a real reason
<MarkDude> Perfect bkerensa thats why we pay so much to live here
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> Thats cool - you pay a fair amount to support the bike freaks
<bkerensa> its 73 and overcast here :D
<MarkDude> Yay- freak bikes
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We have more bicyclists and runners than any other city ;)
<pleia2> MarkDude: I'm sorry if you feel that way, but jokes don't come across well in IRC and I work very hard to break down barriers between communities, you do often make comments about Fedora vs Ubuntu which feels like it undermines that
<bkerensa> And thats my cue to go run errands
<pleia2> bkerensa: they are cleaning the windows in my building today, have to keep windows closed during this nice weather! stuffy in here :)
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude 's Linux is a cult - directly addresses that
<bkerensa> I really do have to go run errands :P seeya guys enjoy the sun
<pleia2> see you
<MarkDude> The enemy is Apple
<pleia2> why do we need an enemy? :)
<MarkDude> If there is an enemy that is
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> I thought you california people were all peace-loving!
<MarkDude> Mostly
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> ha, you should see bay area people fight for parking spaces
<MarkDude> For what its worth- Im still known as the Ubuntu Guy- in Fedora by many. I am given a hard time for liking Ubuntu so much
<pleia2> at least they don't shoot each other over them (there are some things I don't miss about Philly :))
<MarkDude> the jokes are the same
<MarkDude> Taking me too serious is not advised, sarcasm font is implied unless other wise stated
<pleia2> http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Neighbors-Shoot-Each-Other-Over-Parking-Spot-125402973.html
<pleia2> ah fun
<pleia2> MarkDude: fair enough
 * MarkDude is Man Of La Mancha- chasing windwills and such
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude wants to go to FOSScon, heard there are Masters degrees in profanity there
<pleia2> (amusingly, the parking spot incident I was thinking about was a different one, in 2006 or so, nice to see things don't change)
<akk> ouch
<akk> And in truth, I don't see much fighting over parking spots here (but OTOH I'm not in SF or Berkeley).
<pleia2> mostly here in SF I just see people driving without paying attention (so they cut people off, don't let people in, block intersections)
<pleia2> but I think that's mostly tourists driving and being lost
 * MarkDude has seen old ladies flip the bird over parking spots inSF
<raevol> so
<raevol> when you have pidgin open with the buddy list and conversation window
<raevol> and you alt+tab to show desktop, so both windows get minimized
<raevol> you can't get the buddy list to restore without completely closing the conversation window
<raevol> :(
<akk> We get plenty of that down here, people driving while texting or talking on phones so not paying attention.
<pleia2> philly did a funny texting while walking april fools joke
<pleia2> the mayor proposed a texting section of the sidewalk, they did a video, during which the mayor was speaking and someone texting kept wandering by oblivious and interrupting the segment :)
<akk> haha
<akk> I saw two people almost walk into each other in Portland, both fixated on gmaps or something on their phones. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-06-03
<pleia2> sending out the meeting reminder for this evening reminded me that I was recently out with my fiance's colleagues and they kept going on about what "bi-weekly" meant
<pleia2> ...even after googling for the answer and discovering that it could either mean twice a week or every other week
<pleia2> it was funny for the first 10 minutes, then "ok seriously, stop" :)
<grantbow> lol
<pleia2> hey grantbow!
<pleia2> was nice to see you yesterday :)
<grantbow> u2!
<grantbow> I did some edits on that doc and have much of an email drafted
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> I've been drafting a more personal blog post in my head about what it's feeling like to develop partimus past infancy
<grantbow> :-)
<pleia2> might get it out after the foundation center class on wednesday
<grantbow> I think after the class you will realize just how much in infancy we are
<grantbow> amazingly
<pleia2> yeah, I expect so
<grantbow> I hope others can join us
<grantbow> if anyone here is interested in nonprofit "Grant Writing" http://grantspace.org/Classroom/Training-Calendar/San-Francisco/Proposal-Writing-Basics-2012-06-06-San-Francisco-CA
<grantbow> our 8 years and strong programs" done on a shoestring position us very strongly for funding
<MarkDude> True
<grantbow> "programs"
<grantbow> hiya MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey there
 * MarkDude is catching up on backlog.Wants to set up a time soon for working on the laptops.
<MarkDude> And asking for more laptops
<MarkDude> We can get some money from taking non-working hardware to ECS
<grantbow> the 20 from intuit or others?
<MarkDude> Yep
<pleia2> we have to close the loop with james and christian on them, I don't know where the are at the moment and what james wants to do install-wise (use old imaging server to just toss 10.04 on, go to 12.04?)
 * MarkDude spoke with Christian on weekend
<pleia2> james has been starting to look into 12.04
 * grantbow tried :-)
<grantbow> yeah
<MarkDude> Whatever you folks decide is great. WHats the burnin or testing work like
<grantbow> I haven't tested memory footprint on identical hardware yet
 * MarkDude is gonna ask the board for title *geek at large* :)
<pleia2> well, first there is the hardware analysis and makings ure they're all the same
<grantbow> maybe we should look at xubuntu ;-)
<pleia2> xubuntu \o/
<pleia2> unity is cool, but xfce may make more sense giving where we are coming from on this
<grantbow> before 10.04 partimus did some deployments of xubuntu
<pleia2> yeah, I remember running into a few over the years :)
<pleia2> 12.04 is a xubuntu lts for 3 years, so it certainly is an option
<MarkDude> We could always use Sax Coffee for doing some installs. Plus, this area of Coco County has more donations we can get
<grantbow> MarkDude: the 20 from intuit or others?
 * MarkDude wants to get others. MORE
<MarkDude> MOAR laptops
<grantbow> I haven't heard if Christian has received them yet
<MarkDude> There are some teachers at the schools that might need machines too
<MarkDude> Not yet, from what he said
<grantbow> k
<pleia2> MarkDude: that's a bit far for us to to drag an imaging server :\ and is there really space to set up a network there?
 * MarkDude should be able to get at least one RH machine donated.
<grantbow> not really
<pleia2> we probably want to stick to downtown SF since most of our volunteers and schools are in SF
<MarkDude> Ubuntu running on a former RH machine soulds great
<MarkDude> Thats what I assumed
<grantbow> however if imaging servers can be deployed with juju... :-O
<MarkDude> I figure we may end up doing a DVLUG meeting there.
<pleia2> grantbow: haha, still need to bring lots of physical hardware to a coffee shop and set up a network, even if we can deploy them on the fly :)
<grantbow> pleia2: yeah
<MarkDude> The owners are willing to have laptops given to them to hold for us
<grantbow> MarkDude: we'll see. How much do you want to volunteer for dvlug?
<dragon> grantbow: `aws deploy ubuntu 12.04 amd64` :P
<grantbow> dragon: +1
<MarkDude> The idea of a small box of donation waiting for us sounds great
<pleia2> we don't really have trouble finding space in SF, so I don't think making everyone drive out of the city makes a lot of sense :\
 * MarkDude has decided that focusing on laptops is sumthin I am able to maintain
<dragon> MarkDude: schedule permitting, count me in for installs!
<dragon> as long as it's a party, I'm in.
<MarkDude> Avoiding spreading myself to thin, by focusing on some of my strongpoints
<pleia2> installs are really just plug system into network, pxeboot, make sure it installs :)
 * MarkDude learned a fair amount from Free Geek and their laptop program
<pleia2> (and fix anything that goes wrong along the way, bad hardware, etc)
<MarkDude> Hardware. Thats a strongpoint of mine. Software, not so much
<dragon> That PXE boot part has always excited me. Never got it to work at home.
<grantbow> volunteer role - ubuntu installer :-)
<pleia2> the install server has an image that sets all defaults, installs packages we need and all that
<pleia2> the ones we have are still built for 10.04, but they work quite well
<dragon> Install server needs to be the DHCP too, though.
<MarkDude> Free Geek was doing work on deploying 12.04
<pleia2> on the CACS network it was also the main server for the lab, so did DHCP as well as squid, dansguardian and all the stuff needed to run the network
<pleia2> MarkDude: james howard is working on 12.04 for us
<dragon> That'll make it easier to setup.
<MarkDude> I should put James in toiuch  with Vagrant from FG
<pleia2> dragon: yeah, it works really well :)
<MarkDude> So when will the Unity or XFCE thing be sorted?
<dragon> It'll be nice to have a ready-to-go image of a PXE server setup. (unless we've already got one)
<pleia2> MarkDude: we don't really have an ETA
<MarkDude> Fair enough.
<pleia2> dragon: the ones we have are built for 10.04
<dragon> pleia2: Can't they emit just any image?
<pleia2> so still usable if we stick to 10.04, and we can for now, but we'll see how the 12.04 research goes
 * MarkDude will work on formal letter to the board. I know that we have some high specs for laptops needed
 * MarkDude thinks that P3's should not be used at the schools. BUT, those are decnt enough for giving to volunteers
 * dragon reads up a little more on PXE boot.
<pleia2> dragon: not really, config files change, as do package names, so a lot of little things need to be looked after when we go to try to ship with a much newer version
<grantbow> dragon: school lab in a box https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zs4_G-hvTDho1K9lP4Nrcz3BqPdw7gIczESu5f7V114/edit
<pleia2> particularly in this case since we're going from gtk2 and gnome2 to gtk3 and unity, also the java packages are all changed, so all our customizations and default apps need to be reviewed
<MarkDude> Free Geek gets volunteers by giving hardware- more so stuff they dont sell. A big portion of their costs are covered by a few selcet items being sold - some in their store, more via online sales
<grantbow> dragon: what's your gmail?
<dragon> grantbow: aadityabhatia
<dragon> grantbow: I have read access.
<grantbow> if you want to edit it let me know
<dragon> will do
<MarkDude> When in doubt- always give dragon full access
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Oh, Christian and I are gonna go to the Community Manager Breakfast in SF
 * MarkDude figures there are some great CMs there, and he will be able to get some more peers for helping in the mission :)
<dragon> document looks good
<MarkDude> Its like a secret Cabal type group. You have to be invited.
<dragon> it'll be fun to upgrade to 12.04.
<MarkDude> Christian will have the secret handshake
<grantbow> http://t.co/GlS3S1Bk cool
 * MarkDude would prefer we not use Unity. But only offers that opinion. 
 * MarkDude will be more than happy if we do go that route.
<MarkDude> Im happy with *the grown-ups deciding* :D
<dragon> What's the team's opinion on Gnome 3?
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> gnome-shell isn't supported in the LTS, so it's not really an option for us
<dragon> Oh.
 * MarkDude thinks Gnome 3 sucks slightly less than Unity, but KDE is the real winner in all of this
 * MarkDude is predicting KDE has good things in store.
<dragon> Perhaps that's why Gnome didn't load after I upgraded. (I didn't have time to figure, so powered off and moved on.)
<dragon> MarkDude: too much eye candy could be blindening. :P
<pleia2> dragon: well it should work :)
<MarkDude> However it gets sorted, Im cool with it. KDE does not require you use ALL the widgets
<grantbow> MarkDude: have you met Evan yet, the organizer of that meetup?
<MarkDude> Yes-
<pleia2> it's just not in main, so support for it isn't guarenteed to extend for the whole LTS perioud
 * MarkDude has gone a few times
 * dragon reverted his main machine to gnome-fallback, a partially upgraded version of gnome 2. That's on 11.04.
<MarkDude> Evan rocks.
<grantbow> cool
<pleia2> MarkDude: our machines aren't powerful enough for KDE
<dragon> s/11.04/11.10/
<pleia2> it's really either Ubuntu or Xubuntu here
<MarkDude> The group also has Sarah Manley, Jenna Langer, and some other names you may know
<dragon> pleia2: fair enough. Works for personal use, but not a selling point.
<pleia2> dragon: yep :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, just let me know. MarkDude has no horse in this race. Happy to take orders here :)
<pleia2> anyway, back to work and adventures for me, I'll be around this evening for our 7pm meeting
<MarkDude> Cool
<pleia2> MarkDude: yep, we'll let you know :)
<grantbow> dnsmasq is the other D I was trying to think of yesterday!!!
 * MarkDude wants to bring up the idea of having a picnic co-sponsered by Ubuntu Cali and local Fedora folks.
<MarkDude> Unless that might be a hassle, in which case I am tottally fine with just droppping the idea
<pleia2> er, isn't that what a geeknic is?
 * MarkDude already has sponsorships maybe lined up. Money from non-distros
<grantbow> money sometimes has strings
<MarkDude> Yes pleia2 - I am really focused on commonalities
<MarkDude> Money wont be taken if there are strings
<akk> unless the strings are attached to festive balloons
<MarkDude> Sponsors would be able to give SWAG or shirts with their logo
<grantbow> akk +1
<MarkDude> No talks, or anything
<MarkDude> Give us the money, ALL you get is a THANK YOU :)
<akk> and people wearing your shirts around advertising your company/distro
<MarkDude> If this seems like a hassle, it can be tabled in order to keep it copacetic
<MarkDude> With Linux Picnic being a nogo- I think we can put together a smaller event.
<akk> Linux picnic is dead?
<dragon> I think so.
 * MarkDude is not really sure we need to have wifi at picnics- lol
<akk> Did something bad happen last year?
<MarkDude> akk - yes
<grantbow> "it's not dead yet!"
<grantbow> -- Monty Python
<MarkDude> A true open Source project
<dragon> akk: no, it's just a tad quiet, like before a tsunami.
<MarkDude> its dead, no its not. Maybe it is
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> akk: as far as I know there just weren't volunteers this year, no one reserved the park or stepped up to lead it
<akk> Wifi at picnics is way cool, in a completely unnecessary gilding-the-lily kind of way.
<dragon> Yeah, they said the only reason to have wif was to be geeky.
<MarkDude> its life notwithstanding- people can volunteer for tasks like that.
<pleia2> (as I'm sure dragon can agree, it's a lot of work :))
<dragon> It's not very useful anymore, given how we all are forced to pay for data plans with our smartphones.
<MarkDude> I figure we need to work on our Frisbee skills as a group - more importatly lol
<dragon> pleia2: +1
<akk> dragon: forced? somehow I get by without one.
<dragon> akk: Lucky you! AT&T?
<akk> We finally got a mifi a few months ago, but haven't used it very much so far.
 * MarkDude is hooked on data plans, Dropbox and syncing of pics and videos is such a time saver
<akk> Been using the cr48 with its free 100M plan and can't seem to use that up, so don't have to dip into the prepaid mifi.
<MarkDude> akk, maybe you need to start posting pics of cats, in order to use more data. You know- the IMPORTANT stuff XD
<MarkDude> The internets always need MOAR catpics
<akk> MarkDude: Yes, there's definitely a need for more cat pictures on the internet. :)
<MarkDude> +infinity
 * MarkDude now has people seeking him out to take pics of tehir cats, and add meme-like quotes
 * akk has gotten some good snake pictures lately, but there seems to be oddly little demand for those
<MarkDude> Now is the time for our evil plans.... etc
 * MarkDude is interested in snake pics
<akk> It's a good spring for snakes -- seeing them everywhere I go hiking. (harmless ones, not rattlesnakes)
<MarkDude> Even rattle snakes are not bad
<akk> Rattlesnakes are cool as long as I see them in time to keep my distance.
 * MarkDude makes sure to make lots of noise - rattlers are nice and get out of your way when you do that
<akk> Well, thumping, anyway ... they can't hear noise in general, no ears.
<MarkDude> Yep, loud steps
<akk> I've seen a few who were pretty laid-back and didn't move when I stamped, though.
<MarkDude> and kick the weeds
<MarkDude> Actually been forever since I seen one up close
<akk> I see them maybe once a year, a lot less often than other snakes.
<akk> And I've never seen one (in the wild) angry, rattling or coiling ... they're always just sunning themselves.
<DonkeyHotei> reptiles are cold-blooded, so they have to
<MarkDude> G is cold-blooded also. The 2nd choice for a nickname for him was the iceman
<MarkDude> Since he has icewater running thru his veins
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> DMFG works better tho, IMHO
<DonkeyHotei> d'oh-mfg?
<MarkDude> Dangerous MFing G
<MarkDude> in the hizzouse
<DonkeyHotei> sorry to say this: i'm not him, but if i were, i would probably have punched you by now for all the grantbow this and grantbow that
<scientes> ....................
<MarkDude> Sn9, like I stated earlier, he has icewater running in his veins
<MarkDude> Ask the who's who in FOSS, and most will agree on the DMFG title
<DonkeyHotei> i'm just glad it's not me
<MarkDude> scientes, I am friends with both DonkeyHotei and grantbow . Its in good humor
<scientes> ok, just making sure
<MarkDude> DonkeyHotei, is one of the few that says, MarkDude is saying crazy shit? I can out do him
<scientes> seemed to be getting alittle off-toic ;)
<MarkDude> He does well at it
<scientes> even for a social channel :D
<MarkDude> scientes, fair enough. I just hope that people dont take me serious when I am participating in tomfoolery
<scientes> jkjkjk
<MarkDude> :D
<DonkeyHotei> scientes: technically, #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic is supposed to be the social channel, but it is fail
<MarkDude> Maybe if there were more folks that idled in #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<MarkDude> Not really DonkeyHotei
<scientes> DonkeyHotei, that is too much
<MarkDude> We have had some FOSS discussions in there
<MarkDude> The CoC still applies there, but we have more wiggle room to talk there
<DonkeyHotei> of most of the related channels i can think of, this one tends to be the most social
 * MarkDude likes talking about Fedora fails in there. There are numerous to talk about. Its not logged, thats good for talking freely about how to learn from fails
<DonkeyHotei> at one point, i stayed in #ubuntu-us-fl for a while, and they're far more social than this channel
<MarkDude> Yep - they are very social
<MarkDude> Fedora's India channel is the most formal channel I idle in
<MarkDude> It is practice there to preface EVERY sentence with the persons nick
<MarkDude> When they have meetings, you can only speak after you type a !
<MarkDude> and are called on
 * MarkDude thinks that Cali Team has the best meetings. The flow works really well, and others could learn from it :)
<scientes> MarkDude, holy moley
<scientes> re: india
<scientes> i've never seen formal IRC, i can hardly imagine it
<MarkDude> Yep. There is a clear line dividing people there- usually at age 35
<MarkDude> under they are more loose
<MarkDude> Over, I always use folks titles when speaking to them
<scientes> well thats just good practice
<akk> In India, you mean?
<akk> I don't really see that here -- CA is pretty informal at all ages.
<scientes> sir
<scientes> sir
<DonkeyHotei> i don't feel comfortable around people who are that loose
<scientes> what is your problem sir
<scientes> sir
<DonkeyHotei> i'm very asocial by nature and it takes a lot of energy and effort to dabble in socialization
<MarkDude> You sirs and madams are correct
<philipballew> Best tool to completely wipe someones hd so it can never be seen again?
<scientes_> philipballew, dban
<philipballew> alright. seems good enough scientes
<MarkDude> dban.org
<MarkDude> set it to level 7 I think for complete wipe
<MarkDude> altho 3 passes apears to be decent
<philipballew> yeah, got a core 2 laptop from a insurance agent. I can have it if I wipe it.
<MarkDude> philipballew, for peace of mind- you can send link to them
<MarkDude> It really helps professional folks feel safe with it
<MarkDude> Even the folks in Canada that use the Royal Canadian MP version to wipe
<MarkDude> Free Geek Vancouver does that
<philipballew> Free Geek Auburn is about to as well
<MarkDude> Hmmm, are they on the FG startup list?
<philipballew> no, I have yet to do anything with this group I created 15 seconds ago. :)
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<MarkDude> grantbow, here is what I was talking about on Fri
<MarkDude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe's_law
<MarkDude> Does anybody know what channel does the LocoCouncil idle in ?
<MarkDude> They only use U-meeting I guess. and are not in same channel otherwise?
<pleia2> MarkDude: #ubuntu-locoteams
<MarkDude> perfect pleia2
<MarkDude> ty MarkDude has to make sure that folks know that I was the person behind the Twitter account
<MarkDude> Cleaning up messes and such :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-27
* grantbow changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: June 2nd | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Torikun> yo
<grantbow> Torikun: hi there
<Torikun> yo how ya bddn
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-28
 * MarkDude is helping Ubuntu Oregon Team to award a pass they were given. We are using random.org to draw the number. Hoping to have at least one extra Ubuntu person NOT in drawing able to watch it - this afternoon
<MarkDude> openness
<MarkDude> philipballew, will monitor drawing this afternoon :)
<philipballew> apparently I am monitoring the drawing.
<MarkDude> Looks that way philipballew
<MarkDude> With everyone in the drawing from Oregon- I want to make sure if a leader wins- its on the up and up- and picked live - with impartial trusted people
<MarkDude> philipballew= Jesus= Buddha= Big Lebowski
<MarkDude> <slight overstatement>
<philipballew> I tried San Fransisco tap water today, and could taste the chemicals.
<akk> SJ water is apparently very clean, but it's loaded with chlorine.
<philipballew> akk, yeah, I am not used to this, so as soon as I tried to drink it my throat got really dry, and I think it's from the chlorine or something.
<pleia2> philipballew: huh, where are you staying?
<pleia2> (I still filter it, but ours is quite good even right out of the tap)
<philipballew> pleia2, some guys floor in the mission near Noisebridge.
<philipballew> not sure what the deal is, but I pored it out, and went to macdonalds to get water from the soda fountain.
<pleia2> philipballew: maybe just bad pipes in the house? soda fountain is probably tap water too
<philipballew> pleia2, your changing my view of the world here!
<pleia2> ah, maybe mcdonalds does filter their soda fountain water
<akk> I kind of doubt it.
<pleia2> akk: I did too, but found http://howlermunkey.hubpages.com/hub/Why-does-Diet-Coke-taste-better-at-Mcdonalds
<darthrobot`> Title: [Why does fountain Diet Coke taste better at Mcdonalds?]
<philipballew> In-N-Out does
<MarkDude> philipballew, is there any project or group of folks *unwilling* to let you crash on their floor?
<philipballew> MarkDude, None that I have found yet
<pleia2> (and a couple other supporting documents of similar legitimacy :))
 * MarkDude is not aware of any. Fedora people at OSCON were happy to let you use some space- you mean that dude with Jesus sandals
<pleia2> anyway, could also just be that tap water taste varies throughout the city
<akk> Cool, pleia2 (on the filtering). Assuming it's true. :)
 * philipballew looks FABULOUS in the Jesus sandals.
<akk> But I'm going with pleia2's first diagnosis of pipes. Those make a big difference.
<philipballew> the mission is a older part of town right?
<philipballew> at least from the looks of it, it seems that way.
<pleia2> not sure about older, but it's more poorly maintained (not as wealthy part of the city)
<philipballew> ah, i see. That makes sense.
<philipballew> I have a flight early out of sfo tomorrow, so I'm gonna see how much sleep I can get sitting in an airport terminal tonight. Maybe the water there will be good.
<pleia2> philipballew: we can do a tap water experiment, swing by later and I'll give you some non-filtered water
<philipballew> pleia2, Sounds like a plan to me!
<pleia2> (I am quite busy today, but I can take 20 minutes to say hello if you want to pop over :))
<pleia2> would be nice to see you!
<philipballew> pleia2, sure! when would a good time be?
<philipballew> I am free all day
 * philipballew loves seeing pleia2 
<pleia2> philipballew: could do lunch around 1:30
<philipballew> I can do that. Want me to just pop up into your apartment for lunch or somewhere else?
<pleia2> here is good, plenty of lunch places around
<pleia2> just txt me when you arrive and I'll come down
<philipballew> alright, perfect!
<pleia2> (feel free to browse as you walk down new montgomery, I eat here every day, you can choose :))
<philipballew> pleia2, alright, that sounds great. :)
<akk> Hmph. The spellchecker on Ringtail has neither pangolin nor ringtail in it.
<bkerensa> heh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-29
<Torikun> Anyone play mine craft?. I made my own MineCraft server vpn.linux-toys.com come join =)
<pleia2> good morning
<Torikun> morning
<bkerensa> top of the morning
<raevol> mo' nin
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-30
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ping
<nhaines> Good work guys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1 (liberation) “Microsoft has a majority market share” : Bugs : Ubuntu]
 * pleia2 toasts
<MarkDude> Nice post, he makes a good point :)
<raevol> :D
<raevol> i agree with Mark but i also agree with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1862
<darthrobot> Title: [Comment #1862 : Bug #1 (liberation) : Bugs : Ubuntu]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-05-31
<bkerensa> pleia2: you about?
<pleia2> si
<pleia2> causing trouble and taking names!
<bkerensa> lol
<Torikun> sudo su - znc -c znc
<Torikun> Join us for Mincraft: linux-toys.com
<MarkDude> minecraft later- my nephew is addicted to it
<akk> not me, too much robot programming I need to do, and soldering
<GNUdru> Announcement: LibrePlanet Hour: Palo Alto, tonight 7-8pm http://www.meetup.com/LibrePlanetBay/
<darthrobot> Title: [LibrePlanet Bay (Sunnyvale, CA) - Meetup]
<GNUdru> #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> thanks, I'll mention it on twitter :)
<pleia2> want to mail the list? (hundreds of people there, just dozens here)
<GNUdru> ty Lyz
<GNUdru> i'll try and get it done
<pleia2> GNUdru: do you have a location for folks who don't use meetup?
<GNUdru> yes, its at the Printer's Inc cafe on California Ave in Palo Alto
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<pleia2> ok, all dented, tweeted, fbed http://identi.ca/notice/101149096  https://twitter.com/ubuntu_us_ca/status/340553842959728640 https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.california/posts/10151454887278174
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California LoCo Team (ubuntucalifornia)'s status on Friday, 31-May-13 19:42:16 UTC - Identi.ca]
<darthrobot> Title: [Twitter / ubuntu_us_ca: Join us! LibrePlanet Hour: ...]
<darthrobot> Title: [Join us! LibrePlanet Hour: Palo Alto,... - Ubuntu California Local Community Team | Facebook]
<GNUdru> cool!
<GNUdru> email away
<pleia2> \o/
<GNUdru> (like bombs away but nonviolent) :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I stick close to home on friday nights, but I would like to come down to another mt view one some time
<akk> We haven't had a MV UH in a long time.
<GNUdru> yeah i agree.  Friday nights are date night for me, but fortunately my gf is up for this sort of thing
<GNUdru> i think originally there was someone for whom Friday nights worked.  Eventually there will be a new coordinator and they can do what they like.  Actually there are two people who showed some interest already
<GNUdru> Thursdays have been rough for me and i'm not sure what's up with jtatum.  I haven't heard from him for months now
<GNUdru> he's the coordinator for that one
<akk> Why don't services like CUPS start automatically on raring? I always have to start it with service cups start.
<akk> I have /etc/init.d/cups and /etc/init/cups.conf
<akk> apache2 too, I also have to start that
<Torikun> chkconfig cups on
<akk> chkconfig works now? Wow, that would be nice.
<akk> (it's not installed, but I can install it if it's thought to work)
<akk> The program 'chkconfig' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install chkconfig
<akk> apt-get install chkconfig: Package chkconfig is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<akk> Torikun: chkconfig doesn't appear to be in the raring repos.
<Torikun> waht distro
<akk> ringtail
<Torikun> oh never heard of it
<pleia2> Torikun: it's the codename for ubuntu 13.04
<akk> The current Ubuntu release? Raring Ringtail?
<pleia2> I haven't upgraded my desktop to 13.04 yet (should fire up my laptops and see what they're doing, but I use xubuntu on those too)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-06-02
<pleia2> good morning
<akk> moin
<pleia2> akk: beautiful weekend! anything exciting on the agenda today? :)
<akk> Some organizing/planning for robotics workshop in the morning, probably a hike in the afternoon.
<akk> How about you? It sure is a nice day.
<pleia2> akk: not really, have a lot of boring grown-up stuff to do, might try to convince MJ to do it on the roof deck though
<akk> An excuse to be outside would be good, even if you have to do boring stuff there.
<pleia2> MarkDude/izdubar any picnics on the horizon?
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> June 16th
<MarkDude> Vasona lake park
<pleia2> \o/
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> we've done one there before, right?
<pleia2> down near netflix
<pleia2> MarkDude: let me know when you have an announcement together and I'll pass it around
<MarkDude> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Geeknic_Fedora_Pi_Release_Party
<darthrobot> Title: [Geeknic Fedora Pi Release Party - FedoraProject]
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> I list your pics on there
<MarkDude> Gonna have Geeknic.org post tonight
<MarkDude> Better to not have to share that wiki's link
<MarkDude> It has water nearby
<MarkDude> So that always makes it cooler, even if you dont go in. Just thinking about it as an option helps me
<pleia2> we're all friends :) as long as a "Fedora geeknic" welcomes Ubuntu folks I'm all in
<MarkDude> True story
<MarkDude> And as far as Pi things go- there is only Debian and Arch
<MarkDude> Fedora Pi install option is sumthin' I will promote more when they change the name
<pleia2> yeah, I was going to say I didn't realize fedora was working on one
 * pleia2 has raspbian on hers
<MarkDude> Its a gay pejorative in Russian
<MarkDude> ooops. They are looking for other names
 * MarkDude loves XMBC
<MarkDude> Raspbian WORKS
<pleia2> wait, what is?
<pleia2> raspbian?
 * MarkDude points out that most these Fedora people are NOT using Fedora- its rasbian
<MarkDude> just recently- they compiled for armv6
<MarkDude> :P
<MarkDude> Oh- Pidora
<pleia2> oh :(
<MarkDude> Neat name, and then folks from Seneca College went uh oh
<pleia2> just found an article about it, oops
<MarkDude> A few folks were embarrassed, its hard to check words in every language
<MarkDude> And Seneca is a college in NY I think
<pleia2> ontario, canada
<pleia2> http://zenit.senecac.on.ca/wiki/index.php/Pidora_Russian
<darthrobot> Title: [Pidora Russian - Open Source@Seneca]
<MarkDude> They Do fedora's arm and Pi stuff, and apparently dont have any Russian speakers :D
<pleia2> at least they're working on fixing it :)
<MarkDude> lol- me and my California-centric- *its somewhere on the east cast
<MarkDude> coast
<pleia2> anyway, good call on "Fedora Pi" ;)
<MarkDude> Ontario is not even on the coast
<MarkDude> lol- thanks
 * MarkDude is all about having a sense of humor- but common sense was the way to go here
<MarkDude> They even registerede a freenode channel
 * MarkDude is like - so I send non-Russians here? And do we have a channel; for Russian?
<MarkDude> I want to do a geeknic near Oakland or Sf next month
 * MarkDude cancelled Walnut Creek Geeknic due to possible heat. Just went to a geek picnic (mostly video gamers and board games) in Contra Costa
<MarkDude> It was 100+ and folks were dying
<pleia2> july is getting busy for me
<MarkDude> Walnut Creek is for March or Fall
<pleia2> yeah
<MarkDude> July is July- I KNOW
<pleia2> you going to oscon?
<MarkDude> Not sure
<pleia2> it bumps up against a wedding in boston I'm attending, so no go for me
 * MarkDude just decuded not to go to Fedoras gathering  FLOCK
<MarkDude> Mostly due to it being in South Carolina
<pleia2> heh
<akk> Santa Cruz might also be good for midsummer geeknics.
<MarkDude> In Sept. Im thinking of more focus West Coast
<pleia2> yeah, we could invite the feltonlug folks :)
<MarkDude> Yep- Lindependence folks can help there
<pleia2> re: santa cruz
<MarkDude> Thats sorta why we went Vasona- we did it in 2010 I think, and its near SC
<MarkDude> August may be a civs poll to vote on location
<akk> Alcatraz. :)
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> or Angel Island
<MarkDude> Lets get on a boat
<MarkDude> Im ona boat!
<MarkDude> ZNC server- i was loggged  in twice
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-27
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso is corrupt on the mirror and won't install. pass it on
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/x-iso9660-image] Size: [1017118720]
<nhaines> Is it?
<DonkeyHotei> yep
<nhaines> It was fine on 17 April.
<nhaines> What do you mean by "on the mirror?"  Ubuntu has hundreds.
 * ianorlin thinks there was a mirror with skynet in its name
<DonkeyHotei> sha256sum for the iso matches but the md5sum.txt entry for ./casper/filesystem.squashfs doesn't, and while installing, there is a zlib error reading squashfs
<DonkeyHotei> and by on the mirror i mean at the above url
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: ^
<nhaines> Not sure that counts as a mirror.  Well, I'll test it, and I'll try and see if I can figure out who handles this.  If pleia2 doesn't show up first.
<DonkeyHotei> now doing a netinstall instead in the meantime
<nhaines> Sounds like a good start.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: did you md5sum your disc?
<DonkeyHotei> i sha256sum'd it
<nhaines> The install media you created?
<DonkeyHotei> i did not create install media, this was on flash
<ianorlin> might be bug in startupdisk creator
<nhaines> Any medium prepared to boot from to install Ubuntu is install media.
<DonkeyHotei> the ubuntu startup disc creator refused to take the iso because of the md5sum mismatch, so i used unetbootin, and upon trying to install, it found the mismatched file corrupt
<ianorlin> try a torrent download?
<DonkeyHotei> *disk
<nhaines> Then something's wrong, because I did it several times over the weekend.
<nhaines> Do a zsync download.  It should be very quick.
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: the sha256sum for the iso matched
<DonkeyHotei> but the sha256sum matched
<nhaines> check the md5sum.
<DonkeyHotei> of the iso?
<nhaines> For a start, yes.
<DonkeyHotei> matches
<nhaines> I'm about 2/3rds through an install at the moment.
<nhaines> I'm almost certain we did a 32-bit install Saturday but I wasn't the one assisting.
<ianorlin> yeah there was defintely someone with a 32 bit there
<nhaines> ianorlin: two, but I think only one did an install.
<ianorlin> yeah the other one had already installed mint with cinnamon and wanted something for vector graphics installed
<ianorlin> also why did mint remove the mark all updates in synaptic
<nhaines> Dunno.  Mint does some really weird (and in my opinion dubious) things in terms of updates.
<nhaines> Well, my i386 install is just cleaning up packages now.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: congrats!  You discovered you have a bad flash drive.
<rww> because they think not all Ubuntu updates are reliable
<nhaines> rww: too bad the the result turns out to be "well, guess no one can have updates then!"
<rww> it's all very silly
<rww> i mean, they're right, but the alternative is worse
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: the iso has a corrupt file
<nhaines> I haven't seen updates be *that* unreliable.  But yeah, they take a sub-optimal situation and make it worse.
 * rww hums and downloads the x86 iso to mount it and test this
<DonkeyHotei> i'm md5sum'ing it now
<nhaines> Install finished successfully with no errors.
<nhaines> I'm going to start md5summing ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
<DonkeyHotei> odd, it matched
<DonkeyHotei> are flash problems that consistent? i tried this over and over
<nhaines> They can be.  The main symptom is that they're unpredictable.
<nhaines> Or as I sometimes would explain to customers on the phone, "You're asking a potentially damaged device whether or not it is damaged."
<nhaines> Yup, my copy's md5sum matches too.
<nhaines> pleia2: emergency is cancelled.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> now try the usb startup disk creator
<nhaines> I did on Saturday.  Worked great.
<DonkeyHotei> with that iso?
<nhaines> Sold the resultant, working USB stick for $20.  \o/
<nhaines> Yup, same file, same computer.
<DonkeyHotei> well, now i know my most capacious flash drive is faulty
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: all things considered, it's one of the better ways to find out.
<DonkeyHotei> good thing i didn't actually buy it, was one of those trade show things
<nhaines> Oh, *those* go all the time.
<DonkeyHotei> probably from arm tech con in 2012
<nhaines> Typically they are made in China for as little money as possible.
<DonkeyHotei> i once had a 128MB one die completely, probably a loose connection
<nhaines> My awesome and cute orange Ubuntu USB drive I got at SCALE from jcastro three years back died within hours.
<pleia2> ah, corrupt usb fun :)
<DonkeyHotei> there was a gtk netinstaller for a while, what happened to that?
<rww> the framebuffer one? Debian still has it, in the boot menu thing
<DonkeyHotei> no, it looked like the normal installer
<nhaines> I like the text installer.  It makes me nostalgic.
<DonkeyHotei> i know, but progress marches on
<rww> nhaines: did you deliberately share that photo of meat with me? i got a notification about it
<rww> instead of normal posts which just show up
<nhaines> rww: no, Google probably just thinks I'm really important.
<rww> ah
<rww> i imagined you sitting there giggling. "muhahahaha, this picture involves meat, i will share it with rww because he is vegetarian"
<rww> it was amusing, i'm going to pretend it happened
<nhaines> I didn't know or care.  :)
<nhaines> Although G+ did add the "cooking" hashtag.
<rww> also, i already told you to stop pretending to be jono ;(
<nhaines> bahaha
<nhaines> Well, this isn't really the smoking kind of barbecue he does.
<nhaines> pleia2: so the good news is that Canonical is ready to wire me pizza money for the installfest.
<nhaines> But the bad news is that my bank doesn't accept international wire transfers.  :P
<rww> did that report on use of community funds ever get released
<rww> jono was all "this week!" and then quit
<nhaines> Nope.  And jono is probably preoccupied.
<rww> lol
<nhaines> rww: sounds like tomorrow's OMGUbuntu headline.
<rww> headcannon: jono quit because he found out sabdfl has been using the community fund to buy bitcoins
<nhaines> UBUNTU COMMUNITY MANAGER QUITS OVER FUNDS MISAPPROPRIATION
<nhaines> Article: "These things are totally unrelated and probalby a coincidence.  Here's a little about both."
<nhaines> rww: I sold a thumbdrive for bitcoin and the price went up.
<DonkeyHotei> banks that do accept international wire transfers typically charge around $35 to receive them
<nhaines> That's fine.  My bank doesn't charge anything.
<rww> lol
<rww> nhaines: how much is it?
<rww> oh wait actually nvm, my bank fees
<rww> i was gonna send it to you as bitcoins :P
<nhaines> lol
<nhaines> 0.03824 BTC was $20, now $21.41.
<nhaines> Which coincidentally wipes out the transaction fee for the one I sold via credit card.
<MarkDude> Amazing Community Manager needed in #SF @1Deg cool nonprofit tech startup http://fb.me/2iQp22tHm
<darthrobot> [R: www.1deg.org] Title: [Join Us | One Degree]
<DonkeyHotei> MarkDude: are you applying?
<MarkDude> Spanish requirement- otherwise I would have done so
<MarkDude> Really cool group tho. Once they get their hire- I would like to work with them on projects
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-28
<nhaines> pleia2: I have detailed numbers for the Ubuntu DVDs now.  I'm not sure if you want a breakdown or just a remaining count at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease - Ubuntu Wiki]
<raevol> https://openmw.org/2014/openmw-0-30-0-released/ !! :D
<darthrobot> Title: [OpenMW 0.30.0 Released | OpenMW, Open source Elderscrolls III: Morrowind reimplementation, Morrowind remake, Morrowind remade,]
<nhaines> Which, we have 50 desktop and 4 server discs remaining, with 5 desktop discs earmarked for the request we discussed in email way back.
<nhaines> raevol: it's looking pretty good.
<raevol> :D
<nhaines> I really should work on Skyrim some more.  But KSP is so tempting.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks! I'll update with my numbers in a bit
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-29
<Roguehorse> Good morning!
<maria_>  employment center says resume must be in doc, .docx, .txt or .pdf. How do I achieve this?
<DonkeyHotei> print to pdf
<DonkeyHotei> print to pdf
<jono> nhaines, hey man
<jono> thanks for such an incredibly kind voicemail
<jono> sorry I missed the call, I was on my last call
<jono> I am now officially done
<grantbow> grats!
<pleia2> funding report went out today: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/05/29/community-donations-funding-report/
<darthrobot> Title: [Community Donations Funding Report]
<nhaines> Okay, this made me lol: http://www.reddit.com/r/starcitizen/comments/26rzts/nope_had_absolutely_no_idea_this_could_happen/chu3yfw?context=2
<darthrobot> Title: [wesha comments on Nope, had absolutely no idea this could happen. They were completely firm on the date. And why didn't they warn us?]
<nhaines> jono: hey, thanks!  I'm glad you got the voicemail and thanks so much!  I hope you got a laugh.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: ooh, that's nifty.  Very interesting report.
<pleia2> I made him ask permission to post names, and now we've added wording on the page making it clear to folks that their name would be shared in the report
<pleia2> but yes, muy interesting!
<nhaines> Yay!
<nhaines> Yeah, TIL I should be a lot more ambitious with my event plans.
<nhaines> Oh well, that just means I'll have to think harder for cool stuff to do.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-30
<jono> nhaines, I did LOL at the lapdog bit :-)
<jono> pleia2, yeah sorry for such a delay on the report
<jono> jono bacon, much delay, wow
<Roguehorse> That is a cool report, nice work, I'm impressed to see it done in Google Docs
<nhaines> jono: I guess that's one thing you won't miss.  :)
<pleia2> jono: no worries :)
<jono> nhaines, pleia2 :-)
<nhaines> For the benefit of others, during the voicemail I said something to the effect of "Mark Shuttleworth must be so sad to see you go.  I mean, it's just so hard to find good lapdogs these days."
<pleia2> tsk :)
<nhaines> jono: I'm really enjoying Bad Voltage.  So while I haven't heard today's episode yet (I have a three-podcast backlog at the moment) I'm going to continue looking forward to that.
<nhaines> It will surely satisfy my Bacon quota.
<jono> nhaines, awesome :-)
<ianorlin> I can use pdflatex to make my resume in pdf or use the export button in libreoffice
<nhaines> ianorlin: Do both and see which looks better.
<nhaines> Thanks for your help during the installfest, btw.  I think I got the last of the photos in this afternoon, so I'm going to do a write up tonight.
<ianorlin> pdflatex one looks better
<nhaines> Well there you go then.
<nhaines> Some day I'm going to sit down and learn latex.
<rww> pleia2: that is amazing. thank you :)
<DonkeyHotei> wha? something amazing?
<rww> DonkeyHotei: 23:29:35 < pleia2> funding report went out today: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/05/29/community-donations-funding-report/
<darthrobot> Title: [Community Donations Funding Report]
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-05-31
<nhaines> Roguehorse: good morning!
<Roguehorse> LOL! Not quite morning anymore is it : )
<nhaines> No, but it *does* adequately illustrate the nature of IRC.  :)
<akk> Good $curtime!
<Roguehorse> seems that way doesn't it; still getting used to the flow of IRC
<nhaines> IRC: More immediate than email; much lazier than SMS.
<nhaines> I've been using it for 20 years.  You get used to it eventually.  :)
<Roguehorse> true, it's often odd to think back through the years how my communication types have changed as well as societies
<Roguehorse> I've only been involved for a few months : )
<Roguehorse> MOst of the people around me are "average" tech users, Facebook, Skype, etc.. Mostly just Facebook
<nhaines> Perfect Ubuntu candidates, though.  :)
<nhaines> But that's fine.  Everyone starts somewhere and everyone eventually finds something awesome they want to learn more of. :)
<Roguehorse> I wish, all in the house are pro-Microsoft ('cept me : ))
<nhaines> There's nothing wrong with Windows, but nothing extraordinary either.  Maybe backwards-compatibility.  They pour a lot of effort into that very successfully.
<Roguehorse> I switched to Ubuntu with Karmic...did a few years of openSUSE..now back on Kubuntu
<Roguehorse> Nothing wrong with it's development (other than the obvious flaws) I just get tired of people trying to "force" me into using it
<nhaines> Excellent. :)
<Roguehorse> The same goes for Apple.. awsome hardware and the software is nice too, but then I'm locked in
<nhaines> Lucid was really nice.  Precise really solid.  I'm thrilled with trusty.
<Roguehorse> I don't like being locked in
<Roguehorse> I'm enjoying Trusty too...except for this glitch I have with the plasma desktop. But that's a KDE issue I believe
<nhaines> Apple hardware is all right.  The industrial design is stunning!  But the markup is also stunning, unfortunately.  ;)
<Roguehorse> Well, supposedly all the "bells and whistles" are what one is paying for
<Roguehorse> I have never owned any Apple product..even though my cousin has worked there 25+ years
<Roguehorse> I hit him up for a job opp once, what a mistake that was.. LOL
<nhaines> I worked with them a lot during college.  I remember when OS X first came out I opened up a terminal and told my boss "this is the best interface an Apple has had in 25 years," haha.
<Roguehorse> : )
<Roguehorse> I think they put out pretty good eye candy honestly
<nhaines> Yup, it all looks very pretty.
<nhaines> I think Ubuntu looks very clean.  The phone interface is certainly stunning.
<Roguehorse> I got Snow Leopard running in a VM once via Empire EFI.. it was interesting
 * ianorlin tihnks lxde +compton looks pretty
<Roguehorse> Ubuntu and many of the derivitives do a very nice job....good quality dev going into most of the products
<Roguehorse> I saw the phone during the release party, it is very nice, and yes, clean
<nhaines> The phone interface feels good to use.
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: I've tried a few of the other desktops..such as LXDE..I still seem to come back to KDE
<Roguehorse> I may get one once my contract runs up..I just picked up this Android Razor not long ago though so I have a ways to go
 * ianorlin knows of a derivitive of lubuntu that has a fake unity session but it doesn't have dash but uses much less memory
<Roguehorse> Define "Fake Unity" ?
<Roguehorse> When Thomas Jefferson wrote "All men are created equal" what do you think he meant? - history class ... I think it was a loaded question
<nhaines> Roguehorse: means looks like Unity but isn't actually running Unity.  :)
<akk> Sure. Obviously it's debatable whether he included slaves, or women.
<nhaines> akk: that's because by "men" he meant "people".
<akk> nhaines: but "people" didn't actually include those people I mentioned.
<nhaines> akk: probably not.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Ok, thanks : )
<Roguehorse> It really seemed to "only" include white English people
<nhaines> I *really* have to stop watching Kitchen Nightmares while I'm eating.
<Roguehorse> LOL! - for sure
<Roguehorse> I have a 4yr old son so my TV gets very limited to mostly channel 123 (whatever that is)
<akk> My TV gets ... the signal from the DVD player.
<nhaines> Make him watch Cosmos on Sundays.
<nhaines> I'm watching on Hulu Plus right now.
<Roguehorse> My wife controls it at night - and she likes 19 kids and counting or house hunters mostly
<Roguehorse> I watch Netflix sometimes in the morning if I can get away with it
<Roguehorse> I've been watching Arrow - pretty cool show
 * ianorlin is watching hockey
<Roguehorse> I've started playing over at code.he.net too - I think I want to build on what they started
<Roguehorse> I lost interest in sports a long time ago
<nhaines> Creating is invigorating.  :)
<akk> Doing things is more fun than watching other people do things.
<Roguehorse> I agree - many people have told me I need to get involved in a "project" meaning codeing rather than just writing stuff on my own
<akk> Or, as Ursula K. LeGuin wrote once, "sports are neat to do but dull to talk about".
<nhaines> akk: +1
<Roguehorse> I like what they started and want to continue to develop it
<Roguehorse> akk: +1
<nhaines> Roguehorse: well, collaboration is a really good way to get started and learn best practices.  :)
<Roguehorse> I agree, I've just had a hard time finding the right team+project that motivated me
<Roguehorse> I thought I would find some people at the university, but most of those people didn't really care about dev - they just wanted to get the work done and get out
<nhaines> There's a nice catharsis in that too.  :)
<Roguehorse> I've had people throw their projects and ideas at me but not many of them I found interesting
<nhaines> Well, that's the difference between schoolwork and ownership of a project.  :)
<nhaines> Or investment in, maybe.
<Roguehorse> agreed, I didn't meet any students like me with a desire to create or take ownership of a project
<Roguehorse> My biggest problem is I dabble in too much instead of digging into a few things
<akk> That's sad. I remember lots of late-night hack sessions in school, completely unrelated to any classes.
<nhaines> Nah, that's a good way to get a sense for stuff.  You just have to graduate to digging in.  :)
<Roguehorse> akk: Lucky for you! You found a good group.
<akk> Yeah -- there were pretty good geeky groups in the schools I went to.
<akk> Learned a lot, not from classes but from hanging around just trying things
<Roguehorse> also take into account I'm 44 and not 24 anymore : )
<akk> or coming up with hacks to get around ridiculous quotas on student accounts --
<nhaines> akk: 640K should be enough disk space for anyone.
<akk> much later, I find myself wondering if they set the ridiculous quotas to see who'd find ways around them.
<ianorlin> the sad tihng is I got really into linux right after I graduated UCLA
<Roguehorse> nhaines: LOL! Right : )
<akk> nhaines: It was way lower than that at one school. You really couldn't keep email around (unless you had a workaround).
<nhaines> akk: that's what POP3 was made for.  :)
<akk> I don't think POP existed then.
<akk> (our mail came to us UPHILL! BOTH WAYS! IN THE SNOW! :)
<nhaines> UUCP?  :)
<akk> yeah, we did have that.
<Roguehorse> akk: ROTFLMAO!!
<ianorlin> imap is nice now if you have multiple machines or dual boot
<akk> What we ended up doing was forming a group of friends where we'd all tar our files together and put them in one person's homedir
<Roguehorse> I still just use imap
<akk> and that person would be over quota the next morning
<akk> then the next day someone else would do it.
<akk> (and the day's over-quota person would borrow an account from somebody else).
<Roguehorse> Well, since I'm an online student it's different
<akk> At another school we found a much more clever way.
<Roguehorse> akk: You really had to go through hurdles!
<Roguehorse> Good problem solving skill development though
<akk> You can write a C program that opens a file in write mode, seeks a huge amount forward (like, more than the whole filesystem's size) then writes a single byte and closes it.
<Roguehorse> If it's not a challenge, we don't learn
<akk> What you get is a file with a "hole" in it
<akk> but if you ls it, it will appear to be so big
<akk> that when the quota system runs, it overflows and turns negative :)
<akk> You just have to du your homedir and figure out how much negative it has to go, then calculate the right amount to seek, and do that every evening.
<akk> I learned a lot about filesystems from that.
<ianorlin> why wouldn't usage size be shown as unsigned?
<Roguehorse> akk: I guess you would! Necessity is definitely the mother of invention
<akk> (well, not filesytems as in kernel code, but as in inodes and such)
<nhaines> Okay, that made me lol.
<akk> ianorlin: Yes, it should have been unsigned, but that wasn't how they wrote the program.
<akk> This was before BSD with built-in filesystem quotas, so it was just a program somebody had written that ran once a day.
<akk> I think it was ... 4.1? and quotas came in with 4.2? but I might be off-by-one.
<Roguehorse> back in "the-day" I think it was easier to find work-arounds to homebrews
<akk> Looks like it's finally dark enough to test my raspi no-ir camera setup ...
<Roguehorse> now we have decades of bug fixes that prevent much of those old/fun jobs
<Roguehorse> I heard someone say that some programs that are old enough have had bugs found 60+ years later
<ianorlin> finding bugs is fun though
<Roguehorse> One of the guys in our LUG picked up a b-black at the makers fair
<akk> 60! That would be an old program.
<akk> Beaglebones are much nicer than RPis, reall.
<akk> +y
<Roguehorse> I wish I could remember which one it was but it was the length of time that stuck with me.
<Roguehorse> akk: Yeah, he was talking about doing one of those combo-supercomputer things maybe
<Roguehorse> what are those called again?
<ianorlin> clusters?
<akk> Cluster sounds right.
<Roguehorse> well yes, but there's another term..darnit!
<akk> Okay, this is not promising -- I put a glass of hot water in front of the camera and the photo still shows nothing.
<Roguehorse> Beowulf
<Roguehorse> akk: Gotta love that bug fixing : )
<akk> Hmm, apparently you have to have a pretty serious IR illuminator too.
<akk> I have one on order but it hasn't arrived yet.
<akk> So much for finding out what those big cat-looking tracks in the yard were tonight.
 * akk goes to turn the pi off and turn the hot water into cocoa
<Roguehorse> plan B: executed
<nhaines> Beowulf?
<nhaines> Hwæt! wē Gār-Dena in ġeār-dagum, þēod-cyninga, þrym ġefrūnon, hū ðā æþelingas ellen fremedon.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: I Think so....
<Roguehorse> is that Danish?
<nhaines> It's English.  Or more accurately, englisc.
<Roguehorse> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beowulf_cluster
<darthrobot> Title: [Beowulf cluster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<Roguehorse> : )
<Roguehorse> Seems like a relatively popular project these days
<akk> A beowulf cluster out of slow things like beaglebones or pis seems like ... well, I guess I've built plenty of silly pointless things too, I shouldn't criticize.
<akk> Since building it is the point, not getting a practical useful thing out of it.
<nhaines> Roguehorse: it's the first sentence in the Old English poem Beowulf.
<Roguehorse> kind of like the guy who did the Star Wars movie in the terminal mode?
<nhaines> Tolkien translates it as: "Lo! the glory of the kings of the people of the Spear-Danes in days of old we have heard tell, how those princes did deeds of valour."
<akk> yes! That was hilarious.
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Ah! I think I read that freshman year in high school
<akk> Leia with the @ for hair.
 * akk hides from pleia2 
<Roguehorse> LOL! : )
<nhaines> Roguehorse: the poem is not very practical to translate into poetic modern English.  I've only started Tolkien's prose translation but it is imminently readable.
<Roguehorse> imminently?
<nhaines> typo for eminently.
<Roguehorse> gotcha
<Roguehorse> I have this guy who contacted me out of the blue and wants to give a presentation at the June EBLUG meeting
<nhaines> Ooh, congrats!
<Roguehorse> should I prepare a backup presentation if he doesn't show? I have never met this guy before
<Roguehorse> nhaines: thanks
<nhaines> It's always good to have a backup presentation.  I have about three or four I can give at any time.
<akk> +1
<Roguehorse> which really doesn't mean much since I've only been involved since Sept
<Roguehorse> hmm - Good thought
<nhaines> The secret to getting involved is simply to get involved.
<Roguehorse> Seems like
<nhaines> As I've said to phone tech and new public speaker alike: you only have to *fake* like you're confident.  The audience can't tell the difference.
<nhaines> And the best thing is, there's only so many times you can pretend to be confident giving a presentation before you're not faking it anymore.
<akk> A backup presentation doesn't have to be super polished, but maybe have some interesting tips to share, or something like that.
<akk> And of course, contact the speaker a couple of days before and confirm.
<Roguehorse> oh for sure!
<Roguehorse> I haven't been through the last minute "drop-out" yet but I know it's coming sooner or later - it's inevitable
<Roguehorse> I have a presentation ready to go just in case
<nhaines> There you go then.  ;0
<nhaines> :)
<Roguehorse> I should probably build a few for good measure
<nhaines> "Untrustworthy meta keys" wouldn't just make an awesome name for a band.  It's also my chief complaint with this wireless keyboard.  :P
<Roguehorse> : (
<Roguehorse> I've been using this Logitech K800 for a few years now and I like it - hasn't let me down yet
<Roguehorse> I like the LED key feature as my desk is next to the bed and sometimes I have to work in low-lighting while others are sleeping
<nhaines> Shift almost always works, but sometimes Ctrl and Alt don't.  And since I have Right Alt mapped to Compose, it's doubly annoying.
<Roguehorse> and the keys are quieter than other models
<Roguehorse> nhaines: That would drive me nuts
<nhaines> Roguehorse: it's just barely reliable enough to keep me from throwing it against the wall.
<Roguehorse> can you re-build it?
<nhaines> I don't have the technology.
<Roguehorse> make it stronger, faster better like Steve Rogers?
<Roguehorse> it was a shot
<nhaines> I'm not convinced it's a mechanical problem.  :)
<Roguehorse> no 6M keyboard then - so much for that series : (
<Roguehorse> ?? Ahh
<nhaines> I really want a nice mechanical switch keyboard but I prefer the ergonomic ones so I'm probably out of luck.
<Roguehorse> Yeah - no dice there
 * ianorlin is actually thinking of building a desktop
<Roguehorse> I looked at those Lyz shared the link about that can have the custom Ubuntu meta key
<nhaines> ianorlin: you'll need some nice wood, a table saw, and a miter box.
<Roguehorse> They're cool - but no backlighting like I need and I'm sure the "clicking" is insane
<Roguehorse> nhaines: : ) - good catch
<Roguehorse> I have the old "Jerker" from Ikea
<Roguehorse> I love this desk!
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: Yes, I'm still a desktop user myself
<Roguehorse> although I need to invest in a new mid tower
<Roguehorse> I thought it would be cool to have a "gamer" case with LED's back in 2009 - now not so much
<Roguehorse> my hands get cold from the front fans and my wife complains at night when I'm up late
<Roguehorse> someone suggested switch out the fans but that would almost cost me as much as just getting a new case
<akk> I like quiet machines. It irritates me when my fan comes on.
<Roguehorse> this thing I have has 4 fans and the one on top is almost 6" - believe it or not it's pretty quiet still after all these years
<Roguehorse> I have not had to replace a fan yet
<Roguehorse> I think it's an Antec 6002 or something like that
<Roguehorse> Antec 9002
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: If you're going to build one - unless you're going to get totally crazy in pushing it gaming - stay conventional with the case. my .02
<nhaines> Skeleton case for the win: http://www.maximumpc.com/files/imagecache/futureus_imagegallery_fullsize/gallery/img142.png
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [822404]
<nhaines> Alternative: Spider case: http://cdn-static.zdnet.com/i/story/61/19/001735/lian-li-pc-t1r-case.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [34752]
<Roguehorse> That's great if you don't have pets or kids : )
<Roguehorse> at my house that would be dead in less than 24hrs
<Roguehorse> excuse me - unless you have a really safe place to keep it
<Roguehorse> brb - dinner is being served (Chinese take-out) YAY!!
 * ianorlin too
<nhaines> Tonight I had Subway.
<DonkeyHotei> subway was the place to go when scale was at the westin
 * ianorlin has a subway within walking distance of my house
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: yup, closest and most western food.
<Roguehorse> I should eat Subway more and Jack In The Box less : )
<Roguehorse> I can throw a rock from my house and hit JB though
<Roguehorse> darthrobot: speaking of images - have you ever played with webp?
<darthrobot> Roguehorse: Error: "speaking" is not a valid command.
<Roguehorse> How can that be - I don't have an iPhone?
<DonkeyHotei_> R2Pi2: seen DonkeyHotei
<DonkeyHotei_> Eureka: seen DonkeyHotei
<Eureka> DonkeyHotei_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * DonkeyHotei is watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t77ormPX-RA
<darthrobot> Title: [The Sacramento Press Club Presents The California Secretary of State Debate - YouTube]
<Roguehorse> what's a press club?
<DonkeyHotei> we're having an election on tuesday
<Roguehorse> Who's we?
<DonkeyHotei> this state
<DonkeyHotei> this is a state-based channel, you know
<Roguehorse> : ) I guess it's obvious I don't follow politics
<Roguehorse> That's true
<Roguehorse> Oh - the web page says June 3
<Roguehorse> http://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/statewide-elections/2014-primary/
<darthrobot> Title: [June 3, 2014, Statewide Direct Primary Election - Elections & Voter Information - California Secretary of State]
<Roguehorse> The percentage of voters who registered with no party preference has gone from 20.17% four years ago to 21.16% today, an increase of about 325,000 voters, the report said.
<Roguehorse> That's interesting
<DonkeyHotei> i am registered with no party affiliation
<Roguehorse> seems to be the more popular stance these days
<Roguehorse> Do you do vote by mail?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> and i'm a pollworker in the election
<ianorlin> why do I want these parts for a pc build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/6RQprH
<darthrobot> Title: [Intel Core i5-4460, Cooler Master N200 - System Build - PCPartPicker]
<Roguehorse> Oh? I remember as a kid some people would hold polls at their house - now I think it has to be a public place doesn't it?
<ianorlin> there is one in a garage still by my house
<DonkeyHotei> my precinct is a residential garage
<Roguehorse> WOW! I have not seen one of those in a while. Seems the last couple of years has been at some local school.
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: Is that a list you just put together for a desktop?
<ianorlin> yes
<Roguehorse> similar to what I have now - the sockets have changed though. Mine is 1156 and now they are at 1155
<Roguehorse> p55m-ud4
<ianorlin> no now they are 1150
<Roguehorse> the one you picked is - scroll down to Gigabyte
<Roguehorse> 16G of RAM is a lot - you planning on a lot of VM?
<ianorlin> yes
<Roguehorse> that will do it then : )
<Roguehorse> I have 8 now but can go 16 - just don't have the money and I'm not hurting so ...
<ianorlin> 1150 is actaully the newest socket though
<Roguehorse> ah!
<Roguehorse> how does the SSD and spinner work together?
<Roguehorse> I have "zero" experience with SSD yet
<ianorlin> I plan to have / on ssd and /home on hdd
<Roguehorse> ok..I get it
<ianorlin> so fast boots and launch of programs and more space for data
<Roguehorse> I have a single 350G HDD and a 2TB Fantom eSATA drive
 * ianorlin has 320 G HDD and 1tb usb3 hard drive connected to laptop
<Roguehorse> so almost the same thing - pretty close
<Roguehorse> I don't see a listing for gPU
<ianorlin> yeah I don't really do much gaming and the intel integrated works for most things I do
<Roguehorse> I understand - I have an Nvidia 9800GT and it works but sometimes it's hit and miss with the open source drivers
<ianorlin> it doesn't do any better for 2d accelartion for price really either
<Roguehorse> you think 380 watt supply will be enough? I've never mesured my actual consumption
<ianorlin> pcpartpicker says without graphics card it will only use 187 watts
<Roguehorse> one of these days I should measure resouirce usage when running VMs but I had a hard time getting good video play on a KVM machine
<Roguehorse> I'm guessing that really had to do with the drivers though - obviously not the PS
<Roguehorse> That seems like a cool site giving all that feedback - I bought all my parts from Fry's based on a budget and some research
<Roguehorse> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i5/Intel-Core%20i5-760%20BV80605001908AN%20(BX80605I5760).html - my older i5
<darthrobot> [404] Title: [Page not found]
<nhaines> Well that's portentious.
<Roguehorse> looks like the 1156 socket got killed in 2011
<Roguehorse> DS Cube Black Edition Silent Cube - this looks like a nice case but I can't tell how to access the drive bays?
<Roguehorse> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/antec-case-vsk3000 - I like this case too - no fans in the front or light to annoy the wife when I'm up late and she's sleeping
<darthrobot> Title: [Antec VSK-3000 MicroATX Mid Tower Case (VSK-3000) - PCPartPicker]
<Roguehorse> holy cow! 11pm - I'm out - Goodnight : )
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<pleia2> good morning
<pleia2> if anyone wants to pitch in, we're always look for folks to help us write summaries for the ubuntu weekly newsletter https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<darthrobot> [R: docs.google.com] Title: [Ubuntu Weekly News Prep Page for Issue 370 - Google Docs]
<pleia2> we have editors to clean up summaries if you're concerned, so don't be shy :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-06-01
<jsheldon> Interesting, I had no idea there was an ubuntu california team.
<rww> yep :)
<jsheldon> sounds neat! :)
<jsheldon> I mean, I use ubuntu and i'm in california.
<jsheldon> So the combination seems interesting
<jsheldon> intersection, i mean.
<rww> good time to find it; we have a meeting in this channel schedule for tomorrow at 7PM, so there will be more people around then :D
<jsheldon> Cool - I can try to be around, but I might be on a plane.
<rww> ah, okays. The meeting logs will be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June01 after the fact, too :)
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14June01 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<pleia2> morning
<ianorlin> hi pleia2
<pleia2> ianorlin: how are you this lovely sunday?
<ianorlin> trying out rxvt-unicode-256 color for the first time since qterminal isn't working in my lxqt vm
<pleia2> aha :)
<Roguehorse> Hey
 * Roguehorse should be back later - have homework to get through
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-25
<jani_> Hi!
<ianorlyn> hi jani_
<jani_> im completely new in this cahnnel :)
<jani_> hi ianorlyn
<ianorlyn> yay new faces
<jani_> is there any company for ubuntu in california, or just a free team?
<ianorlyn> there are companies that use it at least one that sells with preinstalled
<ianorlyn> I actually have seen a few small shops that say they do repairs on ubuntu computers but they are smaller
<jani_> That's great! :) and how about ubuntu in america? -cos in California there are a lots of other os companies, Apple, or Microsoft
<ianorlyn> I know google uses some version internally
<jani_> wow
<ianorlyn> A lot of local vendors that rent out virtual personal servers offer ubuntu as an option
<jani_> sounds good :)
<ianorlyn> I actually do a lot of testing for lubuntu but I have a different motherboard than one used by system76 who do sell ocmputers with ubuntu preinstalled
<jani_> In Hungary in my town there are a lots of Ubuntu pc-s, Cos nobody can afford Mac, or Microsoft. The Salary is so low, in here a Microsoft Windows can be a full month salary! or 80%
<DonkeyHotei> but system76 is not based in california
<ianorlyn> I know it is not
<ianorlyn> that is only because I talked to ian at Scale in feburary and they said they don't offer vt-d on their desktops
<DonkeyHotei> we do have zareason though, which is, and they talk to each other a lot
<ianorlyn> I didn't get to talk to people from zareason who is based
<ianorlyn> I have seen ads for a place called current build but those seem a little low end
<DonkeyHotei> zareason has had booths at scale before
<ianorlyn> one thing is they don't offer intel graphics and 1080p screen on a laptop though
<DonkeyHotei> in fact, earl walked by me once and in passing slapped an ubuntu key sticker straight on my windows key, and it's still on
<DonkeyHotei> at scale
<jani_> In Hungary laptops and PC is not a lots of money, but Softwares are :(
<jani_> You can build a full game compatible strong pc by the price of the Windows 8 .(
<ianorlyn> actually the other bad thing about commercial stuff like windows is it is hard to report a bug to them and get it fixed
<jani_> Yeah i know, and updates can be goes wrong :D
<ianorlyn> I really don't like windows update I like apt-get much more and that has been around for a while
<jani_> yeah i know, in home i completely use ubuntu all the machines
<jani_> but in work i have to use win :(
<jani_> ianorlyn where do you live?
<pleia2> welcome jani_
<jani_> hi pleia2 :)
<jani_> u are from the sun shiny california? :)
<pleia2> I live here, that's why I'm in this channel ;)
<DonkeyHotei> iirc you actually joined the channel even before you moved out here
<pleia2> yep, I had different reasons then
<pleia2> now I'm here because I live here
<DonkeyHotei> i wouldn't want to live anywhere else
<DonkeyHotei> but i might take a trip to philly in the fall
<ianorlyn> Torrance it is near LA but a little bit south and west
<jani_> i love LA
<DonkeyHotei> lala land
<DonkeyHotei> i call it that sometimes
<DonkeyHotei> there's much about los angeles that i don't like
<jani_> i currently live in Hungary, but i want to live in CA, but not really easy to move there fo non us citizens
<DonkeyHotei> but los angelenos are just as californian as us here
<ianorlyn> yeah public transport in LA isn't good
<jani_> its not a pwoblem if u have a car :)
<ianorlyn> but traffic is bad
<jani_> i have a favourite series wich played in LA
<ianorlyn> I don't like the 405
<DonkeyHotei> traditionally, in LA everyone either drives or has someone who can driver them
<DonkeyHotei> *drive them
<jani_> yeah
<jani_> i dont have a clue how to move LA from Europe :D
<ianorlyn> which means I end up driving my parents places
<DonkeyHotei> your parents don't drive?
<ianorlyn> my mom did but gave it up after a crazy storing of buying a bmw running away from people she thought were chasing her
<ianorlyn> and my dad has recently had cataracts and eye problems
<DonkeyHotei> my mom still drove for a while after cataract surgery on both eyes
<DonkeyHotei> she has since given it up
<jani_> how about works in CA? i heard from a friend its hard to find a job there
<DonkeyHotei> it can be
<ianorlyn> I am horrible at that
<DonkeyHotei> but many parts of the country are much worse
<jani_> how worse is that?
<ianorlyn> I really find it frustrating how they expect you to be working to find a job
<DonkeyHotei> here in san francisco there are more and more tech jobs so the requirements become less stringent
<jani_> ianorlyn why is it frustrating?
<jani_> DonkeyHotei yeah cos the apple is very near :)
<DonkeyHotei> there's a lot more than just apple
<ianorlyn> jani_: long personal story with I am bad at interviews
<DonkeyHotei> yes, unfortunately for you they actually care about facial expression, body language, and speech qualities
<jani_> im not bad, but in my location there is very hard to find a job, cos there is no new job. And i u get a job, you will earn maximum $420 a month or under
<DonkeyHotei> but the cost of living is lower, no?
<jani_> no
<DonkeyHotei> you're in the european union
<jani_> i sad it before if u buy a windows 8 its full your salary, or 80%
<jani_> yeah and i hate it
<jani_> i earn $521 in a month and there is nothing remains after the end of the month
<jani_> and im an IT
<jani_> i cant imagine the workers, and builders who earns under $300 / month
<jani_> so i will live in ca if i can
<jani_> but its so hard, it takes ages to move there
<DonkeyHotei> for jobs we hope to give priority to those already here, since more people = fewer jobs left
<jani_> yeah i knwo
<jani_> *know
<jani_> its true
<ianorlyn> yay screenshots http://brendanperrine.com/screenshotgal/
<darthrobot> Title: [screenshot gallery]
<DonkeyHotei> cute URL
<ianorlyn> although I actually use a program called lazygal to make these and is pretty easy to use
<ianorlyn> although most people use flickr or something similar
<DonkeyHotei> imgur seems popular
<ianorlyn> yes that too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-28
<ianorlyn> hmm packages.ubuntu.com has actually never had armhf on it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-05-29
<Roguehorse> man, it's quiet the last two days
<czajkowski> Aloha :)
<pleia2> o/ czajkowski
<czajkowski> so there is a conference we're putting on next week in the Levi's stadium
<czajkowski> it's open to all and there is a free code to use to get a ticket
<pleia2> we == couchbase?
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/couchbase/status/604365392816005121
<darthrobot> Title: [Couchbase on Twitter: "Nike, PayPal, Motorola & Blizzard share ideas on building gender diverse teams. Register FREE: code CBC15 http://t.co/oKof6YeFfH #CBConnect"]
<czajkowski> yes we as in couchbase
<czajkowski> sorry trying to find the code :)
<czajkowski> tuessday is workshops
<czajkowski> and wed & thursday nice selection of talks to go to
<czajkowski> http://www.cvent.com/events/couchbase-connect-15/agenda-b7744ca960364b75aba41de42cbef19e.aspx?page=agenda
<darthrobot> Title: [Couchbase Connect 15 - Agenda | Online Registration by Cvent]
<pleia2> thanks for letting us know :)
<czajkowski> thanks Lyz for letting me share
<czajkowski> also Levi's stadium is meant to be a big thing :)
<czajkowski> news to me :D
<pleia2> it's the new football stadium in santa clara, very popular american football team plays there ;)
<czajkowski> aye looks very large
<czajkowski> pleia2: is it ok to idle in here in case folks have questions ?
<pleia2> sure, you live here like 10% of the time anyway ;)
<czajkowski> heh true
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-05-30
<nhaines> Sorry, I've been sick this week.
<nhaines> I'll peek in in an hour, and if no one's around for the meeting for the first five minutes, I'll just cancel it.
<nhaines> This is the reminder that if you have something important to say, the FIRST place it should show up is the mailing list.  Then the meeting.
<nhaines> And, of course, if you plan to bring something up for discussion at the meeting, it should be via the agenda, so others know.  Because nothing's actionable unless it's been on the agenda for at least 48 hours.
<lynorian> not sure I can make it either my dad is thinking he needs dinner and got 3 hours of sleep
<lynorian> I am not sure anyone would want to take actions on my discions now
<nhaines> All right, well, we'll see how things go.
<nhaines> Anyone here for the meeting?
<DonkeyHotei> o/
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: do you have any business to bring up?
<DonkeyHotei> not really
<nhaines> I'll wait another couple minutes but it looks like we're just going to be free to enjoy the rest of our holiday (except for me because I'm working).
<nhaines> Alrighty, doesn't look like we have an agenda or an audience, so I'm cancelling the meeting.  Enjoy the rest of your Memorial Day.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, June 12th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<tenshinoneko> awww i missed the meeting :'(
<nhaines> tenshinoneko: there was no agenda and so the meeting was canceled.
<nhaines> But there's always next time!
<tenshinoneko> nhaines: usually what's on the agenda when there's one? =3
<nhaines> tenshinoneko: It's been a quiet year, but mainly updates on possible new events, and if there are any decisions that need a formal decision, the discussion moves from the mailling list to the meeting for a vote.
<tenshinoneko> nhaines: oh i'm not part of the mailing list, how can i add meself?
<DonkeyHotei> tenshinoneko: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ca
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu-us-ca Info Page]
<tenshinoneko> thank you =) just subscribed
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-29
<nhaines> pleia2: yay for letsencrypt!
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon May 29 02:02:26 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Thank you for joining us for the May 28th Ubuntu California meeting!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17May28
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17May28 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Is there anything to look forward to in June?
<dax> end of the school year
<nhaines> That can be one thing!
<nhaines> My friends' kids got out of school last week, but the one I'm affected by is still in school until the 23rd!
<nhaines> Well, with school ending and summer starting, it's a great time to plan get togethers once vacations and all that settle down, so keep that in mind.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Our vote to amend the LoCo's leadership document has concluded, and the results are available here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california/+poll/2017-leadership-amendment
<darthrobot> Title: [Ratification of the 2017 leadership document amendment : “Ubuntu California” team]
<dax> a shocking result
<nhaines> The amendments are thus ratified by a vote of 8 to 1, and will be encorporated in the leadership document after the meeting, available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> We can always improve things further, so anyone should feel welcome to bring up any suggestions on the mailing list.
<nhaines> Are there any other announements for this meeting?
<nhaines> Okay, with the new leadership document in place, I'll work with lynorian and pleia2 to organize a new call for nominations so we can get our election process started up again.
<nhaines> Oh!  Announcement: the Ubuntu 17.10 Free Culture Showcase is going to run from June 1st to June 30th, so if you're a photographer, start thinking about nice Ubuntu background images.  :)
<nhaines> Details can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase and that will be updated on the 1st, along with an announcement on planet.ubuntu.com.
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we end the meeting?
<nhaines> Okay, our next meeting is scheduled for June 11th.  I'll be traveling that night and won't be able to make it, so I'll see you all in a month!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon May 29 02:14:55 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-05-29-02.02.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, June 11th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-30
<pleia2> all ssl and dns things have been sorted with our domains :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-05-31
<nhaines> $8 gets my Ubuntu book plus some really fantastic Apress Linux books, and helps charity too: https://www.humblebundle.com/books/linux-book-bundle
<darthrobot> Error opening URL: [Errno 8] _ssl.c:510: EOF occurred in violation of protocol
<lynorian> yay humble bundle book bundles
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-05-31
<glenn> I have never used this before
<pleia2> welcome glenn
<glenn> Thank you
<glenn> I've been using Mint, I'm thinking of changing to Ubuntu.
<pleia2> I'm a long time user of Xubuntu myself
<pleia2> but with Ubuntu going back to Gnome shell, a lot of people are giving it another chance
<glenn> I'm not familiar with Xubuntu, is it different from regular Ubuntu?
<pleia2> yeah, it uses the Xfce desktop manager instead of Unity or Gnome
<glenn> I've been using Gnome in Mint, I haven't tried anything else. I've used Mint for a few years tho, mostly for news, mail and that sort of thing.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I've been using Xfce for... almost 14 years
<glenn> I'm thinking I'd kind of like to learn a little command line info.
<glenn> When I first started using a computer the OS was DOS 2.1, and it wouldn't do a lot. There were no word processors or such, but it was good with math problems.
<glenn> Well gotta go. Bye.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-06-01
<hangar18> does anyone know how long it takes for a new username to take effect across all of the ubuntu/openid sites?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-05-27
<dons2060> anyone know why caffee-cuda wasn't in focal?
